# Breeding Pearl and Merlin.



## Vikki81207

Okay so I'm not breeding them yet, but I'm starting the thread so it's here and I can post little updates. I've been conditioning them for almost a week now and things seem to be going well. They're kinda close to each other, both in separate jars. I've been feeding them blood worms and pellets 2-4 times a day. Merlin is happy and building a bubble nest and Pearl has a nice belly getting full of eggs. So things are looking much better than last time. I don't know if I'm going to condition for a full two weeks or not. Opinions? I don't want to mess up this time. I'm going to have a jar with water and meds set aside for Pearl in case anything goes wrong and I have to take her out. Or even if they spawn successfully I'll still put her in some meds for a few days before putting her in a tank. I'm starting to get very excited again because I have such an awesome pair. I can't get over how beautiful Pearl is, especially since she has that Metallic about her.
Anywho, I'll keep everyone updated. =D


----------



## doggyhog

Exciting!!! I plan on Spawing in a month. Two weeks for QT time and two weeks for Conditioning!! I'm SO excited!


----------



## dr2b

I hope it goes better this time! You are going to have so many bettas when this year is said and done lol.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I know. I'm so scared that these fry are going to be super beautiful and I won't want to sell any lol. I'm thinking of starting a site, and trying to come up with prices.


----------



## doggyhog

LOL, I think you'll be ready when you start to have to change jar water!! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm excited for both of you!! I can't wait, either! lol


----------



## Kim

I hope it works out for you!


----------



## rb500

Good luck!!


----------



## ElmoFish

Good luck with Pearl and Merlin!


----------



## Vikki81207

Thanks guys.


----------



## neenjar

Good luck on the spawn Vikki!


----------



## StarWalkZ

Good luck Vikki81207!
Hope your fry turns out beautiful.


----------



## ScentedLove

Good luck Vikki I'm sure it will turn out better and that the fry will be stunning


----------



## MrVampire181

What day is the wedding? LOL.


----------



## ScentedLove

Lol I wonder too!!


----------



## dramaqueen

MrVampire181 said:


> What day is the wedding? LOL.


LOL! That cracked me up!:lol:


----------



## Vikki81207

lol!!


----------



## dr2b

Lol!


----------



## ScentedLove

I want another female lol!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol well I need to figure out how I'm going to price them. But it shouldn't be too high and I'm selling them. So if anyone is interested in the fry, let me know. You'll just have to pay shipping and whatever it is that I decide to price them at. Any suggestions?


----------



## Vikki81207

I think what sounds good to me is $6 for a male, $5 for a female and $10 for a pair. I don't know. Maybe that's too low. I guess it depends on how the fry come out.


----------



## dramaqueen

I would price them at about what petstores sell theirs for.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I think what I picked is what Petco charges.


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds good!


----------



## ScentedLove

I would be interested in 1 or 2 females if they look like Pearl


----------



## Vikki81207

Just wanted to let people know that I'm setting up my own website.
http://yearleybettas.webs.com =D
Still a work in progress


----------



## dramaqueen

Cool! I can't wait until it's all set up!


----------



## ScentedLove

Same


----------



## Rohland

Vikki81207 said:


> Just wanted to let people know that I'm setting up my own website.
> Yearley's Bettas - Home =D
> Still a work in progress


Hi looks good, if you need help pm me! I have made dozens of various websites over my years. I have been looking into a web store just so you know it could be pricey to set up the store. Also if you would like a registered name like yearleybettas.com you will need to pay for that. Also a place to host your website like godaddy.com there is various ones also free ones. However IMO free hosts have advertisements and restrictions that could make your site harder to use or look like a scam.

Trevor


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay, I'm done for now. You can check it out. I'd like input, tell me what you think, what more I should add. =D


----------



## Vikki81207

Oh and if anyone would like to be a moderator, let me know. I want a couple people who know ALOT about bettas and can get on the site every so often.


----------



## ScentedLove

I like that you put an about page of bettas xD


----------



## Vikki81207

It's a site for bettas, I'll be selling the fry on there. =D


----------



## ScentedLove

I know lol are u gonna put the pictures of the fry on the website?!


----------



## Rohland

Looks nice, IMO I would not put music on your site.
Some people would be listening to their own music, or have their volume up really loud and may not want to listen to music. Some people may not like the same music as you also. Just somethings to think about.

It looks nice, how did oyu make the store?


----------



## Vikki81207

I don't know about the store. It asked if I wanted the option and I said yes, so I got it. lol. Okay I'll take off the music. Thanks.


----------



## MrVampire181

OMG!!! Another site!! LOL.

Anyway: Merlin is father...I'll pay WHATEVER I have to get little Merlins!!

Want to increase the value of your fish? INBREED LIKE CRAZY.


----------



## Vikki81207

ScentedLove said:


> I know lol are u gonna put the pictures of the fry on the website?!


Yep once I start to sell them. =D


----------



## Vikki81207

MrVampire181 said:


> OMG!!! Another site!! LOL.
> 
> Anyway: Merlin is father...I'll pay WHATEVER I have to get little Merlins!!
> 
> Want to increase the value of your fish? INBREED LIKE CRAZY.


I know I'll probably do that.


----------



## ScentedLove

Lol I want little pearls xD


----------



## MrVampire181

Vikki81207 said:


> Oh and if anyone would like to be a moderator, let me know. I want a couple people who know ALOT about bettas and can get on the site every so often.


I'll be one


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay I'll do that right now. =D


----------



## Vikki81207

ScentedLove said:


> Lol I want little pearls xD


lol I want little pearls too lol


----------



## doggyhog

The site looks great!!!


----------



## ScentedLove

Yeah I agree the site looks amazing and you better share those baby pearls lol


----------



## Vikki81207

lol I will. I'm so excited about breeding them, but I'm gonna condition them fully. I'm releasing Pearl on Wednesday...next Wednesday.


----------



## ScentedLove

Lol I hope it works out this time and Pearl and Merlin are healthy good luck


----------



## Vikki81207

Well they're certainly looking healthy. Pearls belly is getting so big and cute. They're both very active. =D


----------



## ScentedLove

I meant after the spawning I hope that Merlin and Pearl stAY healthy and non-Injured xD


----------



## Vikki81207

lol oh okay. I hope so too. lol


----------



## ScentedLove

I imagine how you will take care of all the fry =]


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay well I'm getting offa here for a while. I did some more stuff on the site. So did Mr. Vamp. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Kim

Nice site! How much is shipping for bettas going to be?

Good luck on your spawn and I must say your bettas are beautiful


----------



## MrVampire181

Kim said:


> Nice site! How much is shipping for bettas going to be?
> 
> Good luck on your spawn and I must say your bettas are beautiful


Shipping is usually $30 for me. IDK what Vikki is gonna charge.


----------



## Vikki81207

Sounds about right for me too. lol


----------



## ScentedLove

Lol I think it's fine too ;P


----------



## Rohland

Yeah I was wondering about shipping, wouldn't it be more if the person lived farther away, making it your loss?
Like if i bought your betta for $5 and paid $30 for shipping i think it would be majorly your loss because I asked about getting fish shipped to canada from Florida and it was said to be about $100 just for the shipping


----------



## Vikki81207

Well out of the united states I think it will be higher. I need to go up to USPS to talk to them about stuff.


----------



## dramaqueen

Vikki81207 said:


> Well out of the united states I think it will be higher. I need to go up to USPS to talk to them about stuff.


Good idea.


----------



## ScentedLove

Yeah I agree!


----------



## Rohland

If you find out please let me know 
because i may want to do something like that in the future!

Personally for you i would use the USPS flat rate with their boxes. I think it takes 2 days and its anywhere from $5-$10. I could be wrong seeing I live in canada... where our shipping rates are outrageous.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah. I'm gonna do what's best for the fish. I guess I'll give the choice if they want 2 day shipping or over night. I don't know yet. But yeah, I'll let you know.


----------



## Vikki81207

Okay so here's some pics of Pearl, and a couple videos. I wanted to show her off some more, lol. And the videos show off her colors and metallic-ness alot.
Hope you enjoy!

Lookin at me









Side view









Colors









Pretty girl









See her little belly gettin full of eggs?









Cute little black spot. Looks like she's got 3 eyes, lol.










Videos
http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=MOV-0015.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=MOV-0016.flv


----------



## ScentedLove

She's so adorable if one of her baby girls looks like her I def want her Lol!


----------



## Vikki81207

Yes, so do I.
Okay I figured out shipping.
Shipping is about $18, and a box is about $10.50ish. So I'm charging $30.
Now I just have to figure out if boxes come with styrofoam, if not where to buy it. & Where to get packing peanuts & baggies for the fish. Help??


----------



## MrVampire181

Bags are available on aquabid.


----------



## Vikki81207

Hmmm. How do you suggest I accept payment?


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice videos! She's beautiful!!


----------



## Rohland

payment would probably be paypal imo.
I think post people do that.


----------



## Rohland

also what size is your shipping box?


----------



## Vikki81207

I think I'll be using the medium size shipping box. The small looks too small. I just gotta figure out where to get styrofoam also.


----------



## Vikki81207

I don't get paypal, lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

You got your linking member thing (I don't know what its called.)!


----------



## Vikki81207

I know! lol. I was so excited.


----------



## AngelicScars

Paypal is the best because it is secure, I'd definitely set that up now if I were you. 
I think the insulated inserts are basic pink solid insulation you can find at hardware stores (correct me if I'm wrong).
Also, keep in mind that Merlin has some great genes when it comes to pricing. Good luck on the spawning attempt!
I've got a one up on you guys, if I happen to want any of her fry, she lives close enough I can skip on the shipping!


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I set up a paypal account. I just need to set up a bank account to link it to. Won't be doing that until I get a job or start selling the fry so I can actually keep money in the account.
Yeah I think home depot and lowes has the insulation pieces, thank gosh. And I'll probably get the bags either from that small pet store in town if she can get me some, or I'll get some through Aquabid. There was a really good deal on 50 Kordon bags but I don't have money at the moment.


----------



## MrVampire181

Well. When are they going in the spawning tank?


----------



## Vikki81207

I'm setting it all up and putting them in on Monday. Then Tuesday I'm hoping the nest will be big enough to release Pearl.


----------



## MrVampire181

Vikki81207 said:


> I'm setting it all up and putting them in on Monday. Then Tuesday I'm hoping the nest will be big enough to release Pearl.


Sweet! Let's see what I have to do monday...english paper, math homework, and then work on another english paper. Is it summer yet? LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen

How are you gonna manage to get all that homework done? lol


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> How are you gonna manage to get all that homework done? lol


Oh and forgot about Science, Social studies, and Literature. Uh. My bettas don't like school either...they miss getting adored amd pampered all day. LOL.


----------



## Vikki81207

lol I'm so glad I'm done with school now.


----------



## ScentedLove

Good luck


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Where did you purchase Merlin, since he has such great genes?


----------



## 5green

cant wait to see picts of the fry


----------



## loppy656

hey i cant wate to get to see the bettas and maby by one!
how much would it be to ship to texas? can i be a moderator too!=)


----------



## loppy656

pleassss


----------



## MrVampire181

loppy656 said:


> pleassss


Ok so I've seen you do this alot. A forum isn't like a chat, you have to wait a little while for a reply. Not to mean or anything


----------



## Vikki81207

puppyrjjkm said:


> Where did you purchase Merlin, since he has such great genes?


I got him from a breeder in Thailand. =D


----------



## Vikki81207

I think I'll just keep Mr. V a moderator. thanks though
But it would still be $30 for shipping to Texas, plus the cost of the fry. Right now the cost of the fry is $5 for a female and $6 for a male. But if I get gorgeous fry I might raise the price.


----------



## MrVampire181

Vikki81207 said:


> I think I'll just keep Mr. V a moderator. thanks though
> But it would still be $30 for shipping to Texas, plus the cost of the fry. Right now the cost of the fry is $5 for a female and $6 for a male. But if I get gorgeous fry I might raise the price.


Yay for expensive prices. LOL


----------



## doggyhog

Lol!!


----------



## loppy656

ok


----------



## loppy656

i hope you have good luck mating them=)


----------



## loppy656

grate sight!


----------



## loppy656

MrVampire181 said:


> Ok so I've seen you do this alot. A forum isn't like a chat, you have to wait a little while for a reply. Not to mean or anything


ya i know i jut forgot to say pleas


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Vikki81207 said:


> I got him from a breeder in Thailand. =D


Wow that's awesome! Is that where Pearl is from also?


----------



## AngelicScars

I believe she lucked out with Pearl and found her at a Walmart.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

AngelicScars said:


> I believe she lucked out with Pearl and found her at a Walmart.


Oh cool! I actually found a CT female at my Petsmart today and picked her up!  She kind of looks like Pearl but with some purple on her light body :-D


----------



## MrVampire181

puppyrjjkm said:


> Oh cool! I actually found a CT female at my Petsmart today and picked her up!  She kind of looks like Pearl but with some purple on her light body :-D


 
OOH. Breed her beed her breed her!! Purples are so rare.


----------



## Vikki81207

I got Pearl from Petco. =D
Sorry I haven't been on, been gone since Friday. lol
& yes, yay for expensive stuff, lol.


----------



## Vikki81207

puppyrjjkm said:


> Oh cool! I actually found a CT female at my Petsmart today and picked her up!  She kind of looks like Pearl but with some purple on her light body :-D


Awesome!


----------



## MrVampire181

Hey Vikki, I'll be at school tomorrow (of course) and won't be able get to the forum all day and you got my number so you can just text me the updates if you want to 

And I'm thinking of changin all my tanks to plastic tubs. They seem to like those better.


----------



## Vikki81207

My phone is off. =(
But I'm not breeding till Wednesday. I'll be setting up the tank tomorrow and I'll be putting them in the tank Tuesday, then releasing Pearl Wednesday morning. But you'll come home to a bunch of updates.


----------



## dramaqueen

When are you spawning them? You just answered my question! lol


----------



## MrVampire181

Vikki81207 said:


> My phone is off. =(
> But I'm not breeding till Wednesday. I'll be setting up the tank tomorrow and I'll be putting them in the tank Tuesday, then releasing Pearl Wednesday morning. But you'll come home to a bunch of updates.


Ooops Dangit. Oh well. I'll just read the whole thing when I get back. I love reading spawn logs


----------



## dramaqueen

Don't be doing any texting while you're in class, young man! You'll get in trouble with your teachers! lol Just teasing.


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> Don't be doing any texting while you're in class, young man! You'll get in trouble with your teachers! lol Just teasing.


Well outside of class is ok right? lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, I guess that will be ok. lol You can text during lunch, too. lol


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> Yeah, I guess that will be ok. lol You can text during lunch, too. lol


Ya with my vampire speed I can text so fast no will see me!! lol. I'm a dork...yes.


----------



## Vikki81207

MrVampire181 said:


> Ya with my vampire speed I can text so fast no will see me!! lol. I'm a dork...yes.


 lol
I used to text all the time in school. You just gotta know how to do it so you don't get caught.

I can't wait for Wednesday. I'm pumped, lol. Breeding makes me excited.


----------



## MrVampire181

Vikki81207 said:


> lol
> I used to text all the time in school. You just gotta know how to do it so you don't get caught.
> 
> I can't wait for Wednesday. I'm pumped, lol. Breeding makes me excited.


Just an update: I setup a 20 gallon spawning tank today and hopefully 20 gallon growout next week )


----------



## Vikki81207

yay. I'm hoping to get this 20 gallon long that my friend has.


----------



## Rohland

Vikki81207 said:


> lol
> I used to text all the time in school. You just gotta know how to do it so you don't get caught.


Yeah, only the stupid kids look down ;-)


----------



## puppyrjjkm

MrVampire181 said:


> OOH. Breed her beed her breed her!! Purples are so rare.


Haha I'm planning on breeding her with my male in my avatar!


----------



## Vikki81207

I wish tomorrow was Wednesday. I wonder if it would be okay to move the release day up to Tuesday..


----------



## MrVampire181

Vikki81207 said:


> I wish tomorrow was Wednesday. I wonder if it would be okay to move the release day up to Tuesday..


Should be. I only condition for a week so I think they're ready.


Texting: I can do it with my eyes closed ;P


----------



## MrVampire181

puppyrjjkm said:


> Haha I'm planning on breeding her with my male in my avatar!


Yay. That male looks like my Red Crusader line. Unfortunately none of my fish are good enough for me to breed :/


----------



## dramaqueen

Ooh, I can't wait until tomorrow!!!!


----------



## doggyhog

Me too!!!! Good luck! I cannot wait to spawn!!!!!!


----------



## MrVampire181

doggyhog said:


> Me too!!!! Good luck! I cannot wait to spawn!!!!!!


I just wish mine would spawn


----------



## Vikki81207

Alrighty then. So tomorrow I'll set up the tank and put them in it. Then Tuesday morning, releasing Pearl. Yay!
You know what's funny? I haven't even set up the tank for breeding and theres 100+ posts on this thread. Bahaha, I'm cool. lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

What time are you going to do it? I'll be here except for when I go grocery shopping.


----------



## Vikki81207

Well lets see, tomorrow I'll just be setting up the tank and introducing them. I'm trying to figure if I want to make my own chimney thing or if I'm just going to use the divider. Tuesday I will release Pearl about 11 in the morning.


----------



## doggyhog

I got a really awesome chimney at goodwill for $.50!!  Plus some awesome jars...LOL, ya, your cool.


----------



## dramaqueen

doggyhog, when are you breeding yours?


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I think I Might just divide the tank. Or cut out the bottom of one of my plastic cups and put her in that and tape it to the tank. I dunno. Probably just gonna divide it.


----------



## doggyhog

dramaqueen said:


> doggyhog, when are you breeding yours?


Pretty soon. Probably in about a month. I still have to get a lot of supplies and a girl!


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay I just set up the tank, here's some pics...sorry, there's alot. lol

The tank









Checkin each other out









Pearly girl









Fav of Merlin


















Merlin lookin at me









Look at her belly!









Pretty girl


















Merlin looking at her



























Flaring at her


















Flaring again



























I love the pics.


----------



## dramaqueen

OOh, nice pics! Have you heard from Dominnic today?


----------



## doggyhog

So exciting!!!!!!  I wish you luck, and My goodness, those are going to be some BEAUTIFUL babies!!!!!!!!! I will let you know if I want one.


----------



## Vikki81207

dramaqueen said:


> OOh, nice pics! Have you heard from Dominnic today?


Nope not yet. Don't think he's out of school yet. I actually found a way to text him without a cell phone. If you have yahoo, you can send a SMS message to someone with a cell and it's like texting except the one person is using a computer. I talked with him for a few minutes last night at like 2 in the morning lol


----------



## Vikki81207

doggyhog said:


> So exciting!!!!!!  I wish you luck, and My goodness, those are going to be some BEAUTIFUL babies!!!!!!!!! I will let you know if I want one.


Thanks, I'm excited too. So much. I can't wait & I'm hoping too that they make some gorgeous babies.


----------



## puppyrjjkm

MrVampire181 said:


> Yay. That male looks like my Red Crusader line. Unfortunately none of my fish are good enough for me to breed :/


That's a bummer. :-(


----------



## Maryrox247

OMG awesomeness!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, it won't be too much longer! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

Well there isn't a bubblenest yet. If there isn't one by morning I don't know if I'll release her tomorrow or not.


----------



## dramaqueen

Well, shoot! Are they in sight of each other?


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I took the divider out and put her in the mason jar, kinda like a big chimney. & just now does Merlin seem to notice her. He's flaring up and hitting the glass. Which is a good sign. I'm leaving the tank lights on tonight to give him the chance to make a bubblenest. I'll post a pic of how it looks in a minute.


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay here's a few pics of how I set it up now, and one video. You can see Merlin swimmin all around.

Tank









You can kinda see them both in this one









Ha, Merlin's playing hide-n-seek









Bubblenest debating









Pearly girly









Swimmin around her jar


















http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0052-1.flv


----------



## Vikki81207

Sorry, I just realized that video is very dark.


----------



## dramaqueen

He definitely looks and acts interested. How is she acting?


----------



## Vikki81207

Kinda ignoring, sometimes flaring. I guess she's like "haha you can't get me" lol


----------



## AlexXx

I had my male and female in vases next to each other and she would freak out and get these awesome stripes on her sides when he was staring at him. She was just flare and make awesome bubble nests haha. 

that lil female (pearl) is so beautiful good luck!


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah the stripes are breeding stripes. lol

& thanks!


----------



## doggyhog

Looks like everything's going great!! I love Pearl's Pearli-ness


----------



## Vikki81207

lol yeah me too.
Well I woke up to a small bubblenest. Don't know if I want to release her or not.


----------



## Vikki81207

So I think I'm gonna jump in the shower, then possibly release her when I get out.


----------



## Vikki81207

Holy freaking bubblenest!


----------



## Vikki81207

Ooops that wasn't supposed to post yet. But anyways, I checked the nest at 11:10 this morning and there was like nothing, I just now checked again and he's got almost a full one! I'm deff releasing her when I get out of the shower. Yay!


----------



## doggyhog

YAY!!!!!!! 

LOL at HOLY FREAKING BUBBLE NEST!!!


----------



## Vikki81207

doggyhog said:


> YAY!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL at HOLY FREAKING BUBBLE NEST!!!


 lol!


----------



## ScentedLove

Can't wait to see the fry ;]


----------



## Rohland

Good Luck!


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay well I'm about to release her


----------



## doggyhog

Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen

YAY!! Now, if they would just get down to business! lol Good luck, Vikki!!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol I know right! Well they're doing really good. She even has the guts to come up to him, it's cute. There's chasing of course, but not alot of nipping. I think I'm actually gonna get some fry this time. I'm super excited. I'm uploading pics and vids to photobucket right now, so there will be some one here in a minute.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've got my fingers crossed for you!! I really want this to work out for you.


----------



## Vikki81207

Ah I know, me too!


----------



## Vikki81207

Here's the videos
http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0041-1.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0048-1.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0051-3.flv

& pics


----------



## doggyhog

Oh my goodness!!! That one pic! She has her head down, and is under the nest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are totally going to spawn soon! 

))


----------



## dramaqueen

It looks like she's not afraid at all. He looks like he's still working on his nest. I think it won't be too much longer!


----------



## Vikki81207

Me either. I don't think she is scared except for when he's chasing her. She's almost always got her head down. She's almost just like "come on lets do it" lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Hopefully, he'll get his act together and figure out what he's supposed to do! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

If Pearl could speak, she'd probably tell him, lets get this thing going! I want to get rid of these eggs! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

lol yeah I know. Still no injuries & no eggs. Merlin is working on the bubblenest.


----------



## dramaqueen

Maybe he wants to get that bubblenest just right before babies are put innto it! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

That's what I was thinking


----------



## AlexXx

wow that is wonderful! i want a baby!


----------



## dramaqueen

I think its a good sign that he's still working on the nest.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah he's still working lol. *sigh* I hope they embrace today


----------



## doggyhog

I hope they spawn!!


----------



## AngelicScars

Oh those videos are great! They are doing so well together. It looks like Merlin is saying "Hey! Look at how good I look, come see my bubble nest!"
I really hope they embrace soon!


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope they embrace today, too! Come on Merlin!!!


----------



## Vikki81207

I'm half tempted to put the divider back in so that they're even closer together. I just don't know if that would stress them out. Like divide off part of the tank and keep them both on the same side. Hmm


----------



## dramaqueen

Hhmmm....thats an idea!


----------



## Vikki81207

Now would be a nice time for Mr. V to pop in and give me his opinion lol


----------



## MrVampire181

Vikki81207 said:


> Now would be a nice time for Mr. V to pop in and give me his opinion lol


One thing I've learned when the pair is in the tank: don't mess with them. I guess you could put the divider closer but remember how aggresive Merlin is.


----------



## Vikki81207

True, I guess I'll just let them be. I just wish they would get it done lol. She keeps easing her way over then swims back to the other side of the tank.


----------



## Vikki81207

OH MAN!! They just came super close to embracing then swam off. Darn!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol Pearl will swim up to Merlin and he'll do the wagging his body thing all the way to the bubblenest. He's trying to get her there.


----------



## dramaqueen

I agree with MrVampire. Its probably best not to mess with them. There may be several attempts before they get it right. lol


----------



## doggyhog

Ohh! Exciting!!! I hope you have eggs soon!


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope so too!!


----------



## AngelicScars

I know this can take hours and even a a day or two. I wouldn't try to rush things, although I bet it's really exciting!
I think they are doing really well, and I think things will happen!


----------



## AlexXx

ahhh this makes me want to mate, sounds SO cute.


----------



## Vikki81207

Final update before bed.
Still doing the same thing. Merlin has a great bubblenest but no eggs yet. So I'm just gonna leave their lights on all night and hope to wake up to eggs. Oh and one great thing, almost no injuries!! All Pearl has is a tiny nipped off a fin. But other than that, same old thing going on. Lets hope for eggs in the morning. Hope I know what they look like lol. Night ya'll


----------



## dramaqueen

Do you have the tank lights on? It might help if it wasnn't brightly lit.


----------



## Maryrox247

Good luck! Mini Pearlins!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207

THEYRE EMBRACING RIGHT NOW!!! But there's no eggs. They can't seems to get it right. =(


----------



## Vikki81207

Well I can't tell if theres eggs or not


----------



## dramaqueen

From what I've read, the first couple of embraces may not produce many eggs.


----------



## Vikki81207

You wouldn't happen to know how I can tell there are eggs in the nest would you?


----------



## dramaqueen

I think you can shine a flashlight under the nest. The eggs look kind of opaque white, according to my book. It would help if you have a magnifying glass or strong reading glasses. Also, if Pearl is looking noticeably thinner then you'll know they've spawned.


----------



## Vikki81207

Well it looks like there are eggs and that would explain why there aren't any coming out. But Pearl looks plump still. You think she's still got eggs or she's just a little fat from being fed 4 times a day, with blood worms for almost two weeks? I think I'm gonna leave her in until he becomes aggressive.


----------



## Vikki81207

I do have videos of them embracing though, but like before, theres no eggs. Still interesting though. I'll post them later. But i think I have a nest full of eggs! Yay!


----------



## dramaqueen

Thats great news!!! If you've seen them embrace, you should be able to see the eggs falling from her, then Merlin should go after them, catch thhem and spit them into the nest. I saw a vid of a pair spawning once and it was pretty cool.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I saw a video too. But with them I don't see any eggs. I took a flashlight to the nest and it looks like theres bunches of eggs!


----------



## dramaqueen

That's WONDERFUL!!! YAY!!! If you're happy with the amount oof eggs you have, you can take her out. Or you can leave them for a few more embraces. If she starts running away from him, you'll know that its time to remove her.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah they keep on embracing. So I'll just take her out when she runs away or he chases her away. *dances* whoohooo! Ha, I'm excited.


----------



## dramaqueen

WhooooHoooo!!! Yes, it IS exciting! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay here's some pics and videos.

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0045-2.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0046-4.flv

http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/?action=view&current=IMG_0047-2.flv










Circling for an embrace









More circling









Embrace!!









After embrace, do you think there's still eggs in her?









Bubblenest shot, I'm pretty sure there's eggs in there


----------



## Vikki81207

Whoa, oops, there's two of the same pic. Sorry.


----------



## doggyhog

Wow!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Vikki81207

Thanks!


----------



## Vikki81207

They're still embracing. lol. It's like they wont give up. "gotta..get..every..egg!!" haha


----------



## Vikki81207

Well shes still got eggs in her. Still watching them and saw a few come out.


----------



## doggyhog

Yay!!!


----------



## AlexXx

WOOOO soooo cool. that is an intense bubble nest! damn!


----------



## Vikki81207

I know. There's lots of eggs too!


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow!! Great vid! And there has been no aggression! She's been so willing to spawn.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah she's been nipped at MAYBE twice. She looks like a crowntail still lol. So I've got her jar ready with some aquarium salt and JFE for her to go in when I take her out.


----------



## Vikki81207

He's not picking up all the eggs. =(


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay they finally finished. Merlin is picking up all the eggs and Pearl swam away, so I took her out and put her in her jar. Yay. So somewher in the next two days, I'll have some little baby bettas!


----------



## dramaqueen

YAY!! I'm so happy for you! Do you have the brine shrimp about ready to go?


----------



## ElmoFish

Congrats on the successful spawn, good luck with the fry, I'm sure they'll be beautiful!


----------



## doggyhog

YAY!! I'm even more excited to spawn mine now!! )


----------



## dramaqueen

doggyhog, I can't wait until you spawn yours!


----------



## dramaqueen

Vikki, how is Merlin doing tending the nest? Is he being a good daddy? lol


----------



## doggyhog

I hope he is being a good daddy!!!


----------



## Vikki81207

doggyhog said:


> I hope he is being a good daddy!!!


 He is! He's staying right underneath it, never leaving. He's either right below it or on the bottom beneath it resting.


----------



## Vikki81207

I have the brine shrimp eggs but I'm not hatching them for a couple days. Because once they hatch(36-72 hours) then they feed off their yolk for 3 days then I gotta feed them. But I do have them ready, & yes he's being a good daddy.
I can't wait for you to spawn yours either doggyhog! It's so exciting. Sorry it took me so long to reply, I was watching the Hannah Montana movie, lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait to find out what color they will be. Of course, they'll be crowntails.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah of course they'll be. & I can't wait to see their coloring either. I hope it's pretty.


----------



## CodeRed

I hope you get some males with Pearl's coloring... if so, I might have to make room for a 7th betta xD


----------



## Vikki81207

lol I might end up with a few extras also.


----------



## dramaqueen

It will be interesting to see how many you end up with.


----------



## AngelicScars

I'm late but....YAY! I'm so excited and happy for you! I can't wait to see the coloring! What a great spawn attempt, I don't think it could have been done any better!


----------



## Vikki81207

Thanks so much! & yes I can't wait to see how many babies I get either. I can't wait till they hatch


----------



## MrVampire181

Vikki sent me a text at school while I was just about to leave and I started jumping up and down screaming. I was just so happy. Everyone was looking at me like I was crazy


----------



## Vikki81207

lol!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

:lol: That's funny!!


----------



## dr2b

Hmm well I already went YAY on facebook with you lol. But YAYAYAY for the forum too


----------



## CodeRed

lol!!


----------



## AngelicScars

LOL Mr. V!!


----------



## dramaqueen

How is Pearl doing? I bet she's worn out, poor little thing! lol


----------



## sunkissedinCA

oh wow i'm pretty late but that's so awesome! congrats! i can't wait to see the little ones :-D


----------



## doggyhog

Yay!!

Well, at least you weren't still in class Mr. Vamp!!!


----------



## doggyhog

Vikki81207 said:


> I have the brine shrimp eggs but I'm not hatching them for a couple days. Because once they hatch(36-72 hours) then they feed off their yolk for 3 days then I gotta feed them. But I do have them ready, & yes he's being a good daddy.
> I can't wait for you to spawn yours either doggyhog! It's so exciting. Sorry it took me so long to reply, I was watching the Hannah Montana movie, lol


Yeah, I'm SO excited!!! I need to find a girl for Varro, or Clypso. I can't decide now....


----------



## Vikki81207

dramaqueen said:


> How is Pearl doing? I bet she's worn out, poor little thing! lol


She's doing really well actually! She's not super active but she's only got two tiny tears in her fin so that should heal up well. But she's still swimmin good and eating good.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad she's doing well. And Daddy Merlin? How is he?


----------



## Vikki81207

He's good too. Just chillin under the nest. Doing his job. He never leaves it. Its so cute. lol. I'm so proud hes a good daddy


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so glad everything worked out for you this time!  They'll be hatching in another 24 hours or so. YAY!


----------



## dramaqueen

Vikki, did Pearl have breeding stripes at all? I was just curious because I think I read that breeding stripes don't always mean a female is ready.


----------



## Vikki81207

Well pearl is light, so it wouldn't show. As from what I saw, there were no breeding stripes, but like I said I don't know if they show up on light colored females.
Merlin is being a great daddy. He still won't leave the nest and he's also expanding it, don't know why lol.
I found the water a little cold in the tank last night so I put some seran rap on the top of the tank leaving a little slit for air for Merlin and now the water is a good 82 degrees, no I still don't have a heater *slaps self* but I find the seran wrap method working well. I also put 1/4 teaspoon of JFE in the water to prevent the eggs/fry and also Merlin from getting sick. I dosed very low since they're just eggs. I can't wait for them to hatch! Once they hatch I'll try to get a few pics. 
One more thing, my cousin knows someone that might give me a 50 gallon tank!! So if it comes with a stand, I'm going to set it up and that will be my grow out tank. I'll get some bungalows to hang to put the males in. The only problem is getting plants for it, but I'm applying for jobs so hopefully this all works out in the time I need to put them in a bigger tank. 
Whew, that was alot lol


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay now the tank is at a steady 80 which is perfect. I can't wait for my little babies to hatch. Hopefully tonight or tomorrow they'll be here!


----------



## dramaqueen

YAY!! I can't wait!!


----------



## doggyhog

Yay!! Keep us updated.


----------



## Kim

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

I know I'm a little late, but that is awesome  I can't wait to see what they turn out like!


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm so ordering them. I already won that arguement with my mom


----------



## ChloesMom

im excited to see the lil guys, congrats


----------



## Vikki81207

I don't know how many eggs there are. I don't have a magnifying glass to see, but I'm hoping I get at least 20.


----------



## MrVampire181

Vikki81207 said:


> I don't know how many eggs there are. I don't have a magnifying glass to see, but I'm hoping I get at least 20.


I was hoping for like 3000 lil Merlins and like 3000 lil Pearls


----------



## doggyhog

MrVampire181 said:


> I was hoping for like 3000 lil Merlins and like 3000 lil Pearls


You would buy ALL of them wouldn't you?


----------



## dramaqueen

He probably would! lol


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> He probably would! lol


You know it!!!


----------



## dr2b

Mmmm CT - I'm having a really really hard time resisting this!!! I looooooove crowntails!


----------



## dramaqueen

Have they hatched yet, Vikki?


----------



## andakin

i am sort of glad your first attempt didnt work out. ct are so much better than vt (imo). i wish you all the best!

have you given any thoughts about culling yet?


----------



## Elena

Wow, congratulations!! How exciting! I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## MrVampire181

andakin said:


> i am sort of glad your first attempt didnt work out. ct are so much better than vt (imo). i wish you all the best!
> 
> have you given any thoughts about culling yet?


I'm against culling big time!! Every animal deserves to live a good life.


----------



## Vikki81207

Okay so I went to a friends house last night and I just got home and guess what?!
I HAVE BABIES!!! LOTS! I'm so freaking excited. Yay!!


----------



## Vikki81207

MrVampire181 said:


> I was hoping for like 3000 lil Merlins and like 3000 lil Pearls


 lol looks like at least 50ish!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

How exciting! YAY!!


----------



## MrVampire181

I'm like jumping up and down...AGAIN!!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol yes it's very exciting! I'll try to get pics but they're so tiny I don't know if they'll be seen. Its so cute watching Merlin pick them up and put them in the nest. At first I didn't see any but I got eye level with the bubblnest and saw tons!


----------



## dramaqueen

He's being such a good daddy. I'm proud of him! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

lol me too!!!


----------



## MrVampire181

I hope some have Pearls color in their body and Merlins fins


----------



## dramaqueen

At what age do they start showing color?


----------



## MrVampire181

Usually 5-6 weeks. Some earlier, some later.


----------



## dramaqueen

It will be interesting to see what colors they are.


----------



## Vikki81207

They're too small to see right now for the camera. But yeah, I can't wait to see what color they are either.


----------



## Vikki81207

MrVampire181 said:


> I hope some have Pearls color in their body and Merlins fins


That would be interesting!


----------



## doggyhog

Sweet!! I cannot wait until they get bigger!


----------



## Vikki81207

doggyhog said:


> Sweet!! I cannot wait until they get bigger!


I know!!


----------



## AngelicScars

Yay for little fry!


----------



## Vikki81207

So I just started some bbs eggs for the babies. A few are already free swimming, but I'm waiting till almost all are free swimming and so I can take Merlin out then feed them. 
I have a question about feeding, where do I put the bbs in the tank? just suck them up then put them in the tank?? Cuz I know that the bbs will swim in the tank the fry are in, do the fry just eat them??


----------



## dramaqueen

I didn't think they become free swimming until about the 3rd or 4th day.


----------



## Vikki81207

There are a couple swimming around, but only a bit before they fall and Merlin puts them back into the nest. I made some bbs just to be on the safe side. If they aren't all free swimming by tomorrow night then I'll just feed the bbs to my other bettas then make another batch the next day. I just want to be prepared.


----------



## 5green

being prepared is good lol =D


----------



## dramaqueen

It's amazing what a good daddy Merlin is! I know I've said it before but it's worth repeating. lol


----------



## andakin

you may want to start feeding the free swimmers right now.



> You can start feeding the fry as soon as you see them swimming horizontally. They do this at different times, so don't make the mistake of thinking that just because there are still fry hanging in the nest, you don't have to feed them. Fry will starve to death if something to eat is not immediately available.


-taken from bettysplendens.com (a very informative site)
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=743


----------



## Vikki81207

Hmm well they aren't completely free swimming like I said they come out of the nest for like 2 seconds swimming then fall and Merlin picks them up and they go back in the nest. So I think they're okay for now. Thanks though.
& yes I'm surprised how well Merlin is doing too. And it's cute cuz when I go to look at them Merlin comes up to me and shows off like "See I can be good, I'm a good daddy huh?" then starts to pick them up again. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

How cute! He's showing his children off! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

lol yup. Makes me so proud to see how well he's taking care of them.


----------



## dramaqueen

It's amazing that, even though this is his first spawn, how his instinct kicks in and he knows what to do. He watches out for them and puts them back in the nest when they fall.Human parents could learn a lesson from animals! And he was so good with Pearl and didn't beat the heck out of her. I've always heard that ct's were very aggressive when spawning. I was a little concerned that someone would get hurt.


----------



## andakin

its a good thing you spawned a couple of days before me. i can learn the do's and dont's from you. do you plan on using bbs as first food? most sites suggest boiled egg yolk. opinions?


----------



## Vikki81207

Ive never heard of boiled egg yolk. Yes, I have brine shrimp eggs. I have a little hatchery. It's what I'll use till I can use crushed up bloodworms and pellets. Im glad I can help.
& yes, I thought Merlin was going to hurt pearl. I was so scared because she's so beautiful and I didn't want her all hurt and torn up. Shes been in the mason jar with meds and aquarium salt and now she looks like new. & Shes only been in there a couple days! I'm so happy she's alright and Merlin took so well to her.


----------



## andakin

if MW and VE are unavailable (in my case), boiled egg yolk can be used as a substitue for first food. it's not for another couple of days before BBS is introduced. you should consider doing the same. of course, the choice is entirely up to you.

here are a few links you may want to read:
http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=34600 (3rd post)
http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=743 (2nd last paragraph)


----------



## Rohland

Um what size is your grow out tank?

also have you heard of using Atison Betta Starter? Is it any good?

im becoming interested in keeping bettas.


----------



## Kim

Wow, fry how great!!

I can't wait to see what colors they turn out to be! Merlin sounds like a phenomenal father


----------



## Vikki81207

I should be getting a 50 gallon tank, but I don't know if I"ll need it or not.
Well bad news on Merlin now, he's letting some fall and not picking them up! I'm worried I don't want them all to die. =(


----------



## andakin

have you been feeding the male while he is nest tending? different people have mixed opinions on this. i don't want him to starve for another few days.


----------



## Vikki81207

I fed him once, today because I'm so worried about him not picking up the ones on the bottom. He was just sitting there, no more energy. So I gave him two blood worms and it seems to be working, although there are quite a few on the bottom still.


----------



## 5green

he is proably really tired poor fishy


----------



## Vikki81207

I don't know if there are many fry left. =( 
I don't know if I should take him out or not. I want the remaning fry to live.


----------



## Vikki81207

I read that fry can survive on the bottom until free swimming, I hope that's true an they aren't dead. This sucks. I can't wait till they're free swimming so I can see more of them.


----------



## Vikki81207

Well it doesn't look like there are many left. I think he munched some. I don't know if I should take him out right now or not, because some are still up in the nest. I guess we'll find out how many I have left in a couple days. If there are only a few, I will probably keep them for myself and respawn Merlin and Pearl again. This sucks. I hope there's more than I think. I put some bbs in for the free swimming babies in there now. Think I should take Merlin out??


----------



## MrVampire181

Vikki81207 said:


> Well it doesn't look like there are many left. I think he munched some. I don't know if I should take him out right now or not, because some are still up in the nest. I guess we'll find out how many I have left in a couple days. If there are only a few, I will probably keep them for myself and respawn Merlin and Pearl again. This sucks. I hope there's more than I think. I put some bbs in for the free swimming babies in there now. Think I should take Merlin out??


Ya I'd take him out.


----------



## BakaMandy

You don't really have to worry if the father eats the fry, they will tend to eliminate the weaker or malformed fry. Merlin sounds like a good father, so that's probably just the case  Although they will also eat the fry if the container is too small...

But I'm really happy for you!  It's nice to hear you had much more success this time around!


----------



## dramaqueen

They should be free swimming in another day or two, shouldn't they?


----------



## MrVampire181

dramaqueen said:


> They should be free swimming in another day or two, shouldn't they?


Ya it's usually 36 hours after they hatch.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think once they are free swimming and eating, they should be ok.


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay I took him out. I hope there's more alive then I see. I fed some bbs earlier and I'll feed more tonight. Lets hope for the best. Merlin doesn't seem to happy about being taken away but I can't stand to see him munch them.


----------



## BakaMandy

Yes, male fish will become depressed when separated from their fry ):!



Betta Splendens.com said:


> There is not much to do for depression except wait for the fish to snap out of it, which they usually do. For upset fathers, Bettamax will reduce stress and give them beneficial nutrients that their bodies need to see them through. Newly-jarred fry can be put next to the jar of their siblings so that they can still see each other and interact. Bettas suffering from loneliness will often perk up if provided with a mirror or a view of another betta.


----------



## Kim

Oh, that's too bad. Good luck with the remaining fry. The only good thing is that you won't have a ton of jars to clean the first time around.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah. I think I'll breed them again, wish I had another extra tank and I'd start conditioning again. But looks like I still have quite a few fry, lets hope they make it.


----------



## dramaqueen

One of my books says that you'll never raise an entire spawn. Even if you just get 15-20,I think that's great for a first spawn. You may have more than you think in that nest.


----------



## Vikki81207

Well they are free swimming now. They're either swimming around the tank or resting at the top. They're so cute. I think I have at least 10 but they're so small I dont' know lol. I'm happy I still have some. I want to get another tank so I can try again. If only I had $13 I could get another 10 gallon. But I am happy with the amount I have. I was just so excited yesterday when I saw so many. But I'm still excited since they are now swimming around.


----------



## dramaqueen

Have you fed them yet? Yeah, you can always try again. I bet they're so cute!


----------



## Vikki81207

Yep I've given them bbs. =D


----------



## dramaqueen

Are they going after it?


----------



## Vikki81207

Okay I found this picture online. This is literally how small they are. Itty bitty


----------



## dramaqueen

How teeny tiny! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

& yeah they're eating it. I'm not going to clean the bottom of the tank yet. I'm going to use a turkey baster to clean, but I'm gonna give it another day just in case a few of the fry on the bottom are alive. But if they're dead then I'll clean them all out soon. I just have hope that maybe a few on the bottom are still going, just not completely free swimming yet. 
You know it's kinda interesting because it seems like I can kinda tell colors a tiny bit. Some of the fry are clear and some are black. I wonder if that means the clear ones will be like Pearl and the black ones like Merlin. lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

That IS interesting. I wonder how many will be males and how many will be females.


----------



## Vikki81207

I know. I hope it's close to half and half


----------



## ChloesMom

yeah im excited for you


----------



## Vikki81207

I got a few pictures of the fry. It's very hard to see them. It will take me a bit to circle them in the pictures, save those and upload them. But I will have some pics up of them tonight or tomorrow. Remember, they'll just be blurrs lol, but they are there.


----------



## AngelicScars

Yay! I can't wait to see the little blurs!


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay here they are!






















































Yay for my babies! =D


----------



## dramaqueen

How cool!!! Maybe in another week or so, you can take more pics to compare and see how much they've grown. I think there is a growth chart somewhere on bettatalk.


----------



## Vikki81207

Me too. Sounds like a good idea. So every Saturday I'll take pictures lol.


----------



## Vikki81207

The one with two circles is an overhead shots. They're both clear babies but the black spots are their eyes. The other black stuff not circled is poo from Merlin that I'll be cleaning up in a day or so.


----------



## dramaqueen

betta fry growth Here is the growth chart.


----------



## dramaqueen

Does the link work? My computer won't let me open it for some stupid reason!!!


----------



## Vikki81207

I just looked, that's so cool. I wish they grew a bit faster lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol Yeah, it would be nice if they would grow faster. Oh, well, we just have to be patient.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yep. I'm just happy that it seems more and more are showing up.


----------



## dramaqueen

You're counting more fry?


----------



## Vikki81207

Seems like theres maybe 5 more so far. I'm thinking that they're hiding from me. lol. I mean I don't think there will be more than like 30. Probably less than that. But I'm just gonna think optimistically. I want there to be more fry, so maybe if I think positive more will be there haha


----------



## dramaqueen

They're so tiny and yeah, they may be hiding. Maybe you'll be able to tell more when they get a little bigger. I can't wait for their coloring to show up! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah that's what I'm thinking is that right now they're just hiding. And once they're bigger I'll deff be able to tell how many there are. & I know! I can't wait to see coloring. It's so exciting.


----------



## dramaqueen

I was just thinking about my new little ct girl I just got. It's hard to measure fish because they won't stop moving, lol, but I don't think she's any bigger than about an inch and a half long. She's definitely smaller than my other girls. Yerakina iis so big she could eat her for lunch! I bet she's not any older than about 3 months. It will be interesting to see if her color changes as she gets older.


----------



## Vikki81207

lol. I could imagine Yerakina eating her. lol sorry. She must be really tiny. She probably will change color a bit.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol If it's smaller than them and it's moving, they'll try to eat it.


----------



## AlexXx

Vikki what are you going to do with all these babies!


----------



## Vikki81207

Well I'll probably keep a couple and sell the rest to people on this site, and I also have a few personal friends who want one or two.


----------



## 5green

great now i am jealous they sound soooo cute


----------



## Vikki81207

Did you see the pictures of the fry? They're so tiny. They're a few pages back.


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay well I'm about to leave, I'll be gone over night. My boyfriends dad is going to feed the fry. I have some already hatched bbs that I'm going to feed right now and he's going to feed some newly hatched bbs for me in the morning.


----------



## doggyhog

Awww they are so cute!! LOL

Good luck!!!!! I can't wait to see what they look like!


----------



## 5green

when will you be back


----------



## Kim

Adorable fry! What a great experience...makes me want to breed but I'd never be able to part with them lol!


----------



## AlexXx

Vikki! depending on how many u get i want one!


----------



## Maryrox247

same here!!!! lol ( if only my parents would let me.... ROFL)


----------



## ScentedLove

Lol so happy about your little fry xD


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Congrats on your babies!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol thanks guys. I think the day I will start selling is November 3, that will be their 2 month birthday.


----------



## MrVampire181

Vikki81207 said:


> lol thanks guys. I think the day I will start selling is November 3, that will be their 2 month birthday.


 Oh Vikki thay's nice of you to start selling the week of my birthday. LOL.


----------



## doggyhog

Ohhh ask your parents for some little "Pearlins" for your birthday....


----------



## AngelicScars

Ohhh I like that! "Pearlins"


----------



## MrVampire181

There's our new strain name


----------



## dramaqueen

MrVampire181 said:


> There's our new strain name


Hey, that's a great idea! I like it!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol I like it too!! Pearlins, that's awesome. I can't wait for their colors to show. Guess what? I might be getting 3-4 ten gallon tanks, if I do I might breed Merlin and Pearl again soon and get a second batch of babies. 
Today I set up that 10 gallon split into 3, & split it into 2 and Blue and Pearl are sharing a tank right now. I'll put up pics later. I think Pearl likes having that much room. I'll eventually probably have Skai and Fishy in a split tank and Merlin with one of his babies in another split tank. I should aslo be getting a 50 gallon too, but no filter or anything with it. So I need a job.


----------



## AlexXx

You should breed Skai! i love the colors of that fish.


----------



## Vikki81207

I'm thinking about breeding her with Fishy. It will just be harder to sell their fry because they're veiltails.


----------



## dramaqueen

How are the babies tonight? Are they eating good?


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah they're doing good. They are some little munchers, they love eating. I'm getting worried though because one thing I don't have is a filter, and the top of their water is getting filmy at the top. I don't want that to harm them. I'm trying to figure out how to clean the tank correctly even though I shouldn't do any cleaning for a couple weeks but that is bothering me. And I'm trying to figure out if I should rinse the bbs before I feed the babies or not. And if I do rinse, how exactly? I don't know if the salt from the water with the bbs will hurt the babies water.


----------



## andakin

i find rinsing bbs is too troublesome. i weighed the pros and cons of early water changes and decided that i will do it.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah my fry are almost a week old. I think they'll be able to handle me doing little changes with a turkey baster. It's not like I"m changing all the water, just gonna clean the bottom of the tank, which will also take out some water, then use the baster to put water gently back in.


----------



## dramaqueen

How are the babies tonight, Vikki?


----------



## Vikki81207

They're doing good. The top of their water has that filmy stuff on it. So I'm gonna try the paper towel thing tomorrow. I gotta go get some first.


----------



## dramaqueen

How many are you counting now?


----------



## WildBlue

Reading this post has been so exciting! Congrats!!


----------



## Vikki81207

About 15ish. Still hard to tell since they're still so tiny.


----------



## Vikki81207

WildBlue said:


> Reading this post has been so exciting! Congrats!!


Thanks!


----------



## Rohland

Glad you don't choose to cull!


----------



## Vikki81207

I couldn't do that lol


----------



## Rohland

Vikki81207 said:


> I couldn't do that lol


I know, I just ranted on the other breeding thread with the 5green person.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah. I will find a way to sell them. If I have to, I'll keep them if I can't sell them. But I know a bunch of people who want them already lol. I don't even know how many I have yet. But I know I'm keeping 2.


----------



## dramaqueen

Keep 1 male and 1 female.


----------



## Rohland

I know, Im pretty sure my petstore will take some when i decide to do that. However thats not until a year away. And i want to find out more information from your and Mr. Vampire first. Learn how to create strains and stuff. Because Canada needs some pretty Bettas!


----------



## Vikki81207

I am. I'm going to inbreed them. I'm keeping my favorite male and female, then selling the rest. =D


----------



## Rohland

I though inbreeding is bad and creates nasty things.
Maybe its only in people?


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah just for people. The only way to create your own strains and sell them for good money is to keep inbreeding.


----------



## Rohland

Oh, so to get like the correct colour and finnage i guess is to keep breeding to perfect it. Do you ever stop inbreeding? Sorry im side tracking your thread.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think you can inbreed for a couple generations but I'm not sure. MrVampire and a few other people know a lot more about genetics than I do.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I'm not 100% with the in breeding yet. Mr. V is gonna help me. He's going to buy a male and female of the fry and we're going to work on a line together since I have no experience with inbreeding.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think that would be cool if you guys could create your own strain.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yep, were gonna call em Pearlins, lol.


----------



## doggyhog

Hehe great name!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol I know


----------



## Kim

I think you can only inbreed for a couple of generations because the same thing that happens with people also happens in all animals as well. Since reproduction happens the same way as far as genetics are concerned in all species the more you inbreed the more you get desired traits, true, but also the more deformed and defective fry you will get. The thing is with bettas that most people don't feel bad culling the undesirable fry so you don't hear much about the effects of inbreeding in bettas.

I love the name Pearlins BTW


----------



## andakin

in case anyone is curious, bettysplendens says inbreeding can be done up to 8 generations. i dont know how reliable it is.


----------



## BakaMandy

Well bettaSplendens.com is run by a person with a lot of credibility, so I don't doubt it.


----------



## Vikki81207

Tomorrow the fry are a week old! Yay!


----------



## dramaqueen

Can you tell yet if they've grown any? I mean, I'm sure they have, it may not be visible to the naked eye.


----------



## Vikki81207

A tiny tiny bit. I'll take pictures tomorrow again, then start taking them every Thursday as they're a week older.
I got a question, I got a tank that was used for a hermit crab, so I need to clean it. I'm going to use vinegar, do I just rinse really well? I don't have to put it in the sun do I? I was going to clean it out, rinse tons, then fill it up and let it sit overnight before I put fish in it. Sound good?


----------



## dramaqueen

I cleaned a tank with vinegar once and rinsed, rinsed, rinsed and rinsed some more with hot water and everything was fine. I didn't sit it in the sun.


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay thanks! Right now I have Blue and Pearl in a split tank, and I'll be putting Fishy and Merlin in this one. Then the next 10 gallon I'm getting I'm gonna split it in 3 and put Skai in the middle then the two baby fry I want on the other sides, when they're old enough of course.


----------



## dramaqueen

When are you going to breed again?


----------



## Vikki81207

I'm not sure. I'm debating if I want to breed Merlin and Pearl again, or if I want to breed Fishy and Skai. I may that when I get another tank, don't know.


----------



## Vikki81207

Looks like I'm getting another tank tomorrow too! Anyone think I should breed again? If so who?? Or do you think I should just save that for the grow out tank? How many babies do you think could be in a 10 gallon? I know theres maybe 15, do I need a grow out for that many??


----------



## CodeRed

I would say Pearl and Merlin again. It seems like they did well before.


----------



## dramaqueen

I agree.


----------



## AlexXx

i think you should wait for the babys! and mate the prettiest babies!


----------



## Vikki81207

Hmm sounds like a plan. So, conditioning again?? lol


----------



## andakin

another set of F1 Pearlins? i would say pick the better looking fish of the two and find a new mate for it.


----------



## Vikki81207

Actually no, I think I agree with Alexx, because if I breed again, and get even more babies out of this, then I deff would not have a grow out tank. I think I'll wait a bit longer. See how my first batch goes. I don't want to mess things up and get too many babies and no tank. So I'll just take care of these guys until I can get another tank. If I can get another one, then I'll deff breed Pearl and Merlin again.


----------



## Vikki81207

andakin said:


> another set of F1 Pearlins? i would say pick the better looking fish of the two and find a new mate for it.


I really like Pearl and Merlin, and I don't really want to breed a crowntail and a veiltail, waiting to see how the babies look for ilovemyshiny. Then maybe I'll think about it. I think I make better sells with Pearlins, but like I just said, I'm gonna put it off until I get yet another tank.


----------



## andakin

i was wrong before. ct x vt yields combtails (a uglier version of crowns imo). i was gonna suggest you buy another crowntail.

are you waiting because you 


dont have an available tank
you want to see what the offspring will look like
if its the second choice i would not have the patience to wait over a month for another set of F1's and several months before you can make F2's.


----------



## Vikki81207

I don't like combtails either and I don't have room for another betta. I'm staying with what I have so if I do breed any time soon, it will be Pearl and Merlin. If I wait, it will be the two babies I keep. And also, I'm not breeding Pearl and Merlin again yet, because I need another tank.


----------



## dramaqueen

I wish someone would post pics of a crowntail and combtail side by side so I can see the difference.


----------



## andakin

pictures that i stole from another forum:


----------



## Vikki81207

Combtail









Crowntail


----------



## dramaqueen

Thanks, andakin and Vikki. The ct has longer spikes, then.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yep that's about it, but I like crowntails better for some reason.


----------



## dramaqueen

When I got Jaden, they told me he was a combtail but his spikes are long.


----------



## AlexXx

i think that comb tail is pretty


----------



## Vikki81207

dramaqueen said:


> When I got Jaden, they told me he was a combtail but his spikes are long.


 Then he's a crowntail lol


----------



## dramaqueen

lol Thats what I thought. Rusty's spikes are very short so he's probably a combtail.


----------



## Vikki81207

Hmm, probably


----------



## ChloesMom

did i miss the pics of the babies?


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah they're a few pages back. I didn't take any last night. lol I'll get some soon.


----------



## ChloesMom

i did see those, i was looking for the updated ones, i thought i missed them


----------



## Vikki81207

lol nope. It's hard to take pics of them because they all hide in the back in the plants. There was about 5 of them behind one plant just swimming around. I got maybe one or two. The pic come out better at night, so I'll get some up tonight.


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay so here's new pics of the babies!



























































































Sorry if there are some random smudgy marks. But theres this weeks pictures!


----------



## Rohland

Let me take out my magnifying glass!
Its really neat though!
Replying for the posts above!
Combtail bettas are beautiful, I may even try to breed them later on, or half suns!
I don't think they are as valuable as true CT though.


----------



## doggyhog

Cute!! 

They've grown!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah they have!!


> Let me take out my magnifying glass!


LOL!


----------



## 5green

you should post apict of them every week ! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

I am lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, they HAVE grown!


----------



## Vikki81207

Yep just a little, but it's getting easier and easier for me to see them. They're so cute, I love watching them eat.


----------



## AngelicScars

They really have grown. This is going to be great watching them grow weekly!


----------



## dramaqueen

And, of course, we're all anxious to see what colors they end up being. lol


----------



## Vikki81207

I know. Thinking of their coloring makes me excited. I wanna know how they're gonna look soooo bad. lol


----------



## doggyhog

That would be SO cool if they had a pearly body like Pearl, and wicked fins like merlin. )))


----------



## AlexXx

They grew! cant wait to see next week! haha .


----------



## SaylorKennedy

Vikki81207 said:


> I know. Thinking of their coloring makes me excited. I wanna know how they're gonna look soooo bad. lol


 The obvious solution to this is to get a time machine and go forward a couple of weeks! Then post your findings here!


----------



## dramaqueen

Lol!!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol! 
Well I have some bad news, the babies are slowly dwindling in number. I have maybe 10 now. I'm so sad. I want to try to find another tank and breed Pearl and Merlin again. I don't wanna wait till December to breed again, but I have no room for them right now. I'm just working on keeping these guys alive.


----------



## Vikki81207

doggyhog said:


> That would be SO cool if they had a pearly body like Pearl, and wicked fins like merlin. )))


That would be AMAZING. lol.


----------



## Vikki81207

AlexXx said:


> They grew! cant wait to see next week! haha .


You named your DT Sawyer! Ahhh hahahaha!! Gotta love Lost. Even though you won't talk to me about it. lol. Me and my friends are going to buy a notebook and write down everything we know, and all our theories for season 6. Did you hear Charlie, Clarie and Eko are supposed to be in season 6?! Gah, I know how you feel, when I talk about it I wanna watch it. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sorry your fry are dwindling in number! Are you feeding them nothing but bbs? I thought too much of that stuff was bad for them.


----------



## Vikki81207

omg guys, I might get a 55 gallon with lights and a filter for FREE!! I'm so excited!


----------



## Vikki81207

All I have is bbs, so if they all die, which I'm hoping they don't! I'll get microworms next time, I just don't know where to get them.


----------



## dramaqueen

I know you can get them from bettatalk but I'm sure there are other places you can order them from.


----------



## Vikki81207

I just don't have the money for shipping. I guess it's a bad idea for me to breed. =(


----------



## dramaqueen

I found a website in one of my books. I haven't checked it out yet. It's aquaculturestore.com. It would be nice if this stuff was available in petstores so people wouldn't have to order off the internet. Shipping is expensive.


----------



## Vikki81207

I found a few where shipping is only a dollar, but it doesn't say how to make your own culture so I always have them. I'll have to figure something out if I lose all the fry. It's so sad, I dont' wanna lose the babies.


----------



## dramaqueen

I hope you don't either. I wonder if they can eat daphnia. Its very fine, like sawdust.


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay so it's about 13 including shipping for a starting culture and they gave directions. I'll have to scrape up some money.


----------



## Vikki81207

Hmm. Well I know I can get the frozen stuff, but I don't know if the fry will eat them.


----------



## dramaqueen

What website? They may not eat daphnia if it isn't alive. I forgot about that.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah. That's what I thought. 
That site you gave me is where I found the starting culture cheap. Now I just need money, darn


----------



## dramaqueen

I wasn't sure that site was still in existence because I've had the book for awhile and sometimes sites go out of business. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Vikki81207

Me too.


----------



## Rohland

I heard a lot of people feed Attison Betta Fry Starter, or something along those lines.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah but it's not live food so I dont' wanna use it. I'm gonna see if I can do some cleaning at a friends house for money


----------



## andakin

its nice to know there are some Lost fans here.

im sorry to hear about the casualties. its only natural for the weaker ones to die off early. i have about 10 dead so far and a few little ones hanging for their dear lives.

you could probably start breeding again soon and just jar the parents after they spawn. seeing how microworms are only good for the first few days, you probably shouldnt bother with it. infusorians are a great first food and free to cultivate.


----------



## Vikki81207

I'm probably going to get the microworms and just keep cultivating while the fry need them. Then trash them and buy again when I need to. I don't know. But I do know feed just bbs is bad for them. 
& yes, I'm straight up addicted to Lost lol.
If all the babies die, I'm going to start conditioning Merlin and Pearl right away. but I'm going to make sure I have EVERYTHING first, so the babies don't die.


----------



## Rohland

here is how B.C. bettas raise their fry

*Feeding
*We start to feed our fry from the moment the eggs start to hatch, I am not sure if they actually 
eat the food this young but it just makes me feel better to put a few Microworms in the tank 2 
times a day. Once the male is removed feeding really begins and you will see their little tummies 
white full of worms, try to avoid any dry foods at this time. We use a baby medicine eye 
dropper to feed and we put all the Microworms in a cup with water and give them a few drops. 
If at the next feed there are many worms still on the bottom we skip that feed. If they are still 
there the next morning siphon the old ones out before feeding fresh. At 3-4 weeks of age we 
grate frozen Bloodworms and Frozen Daphnia with the finest part of a cheese grater and the 
fry get this mixture including the Microworms. We will only use hiakri brand frozen foods as it 
has vitamins added and goes through a strict de contamination process for parasites before 
packaging. All frozen foods can carry parasites and is some thing to be very aware of. When 
the fry are moved to the grow out tank we like to feed as much variety as possible. One of my 
favorites is Osi Granules and they are easy to crush in your fingers to feed the smaller fish, they 
still get all the rest of the baby foods until they are jarred. Once they are in the grow out tank 
and eating well this is the best time to get them used to eating anything. There is a lot of 
competition for food and they will gobble up anything that is put in the tank. If they ignore a 
certain food persist they will soon get hungry and eat.
Once the fry are jarred they get fed the same as our adult fish, Whole Bloodworms, Frozen 
Daphnia, Live Daphnia, White Worms, Grindal Worms, Osi Flakes and Granules and what 
ever new foods I am trying out at the time.


----------



## Vikki81207

Thanks!! That helps. I may use that method next time. I still have a few hanging on. I think a couple will make it. Hopefully a male and female.


----------



## doggyhog

Vikki, I'm so sorry that you don't have many left. But, go to this website:

Livefoodcultures.com


----------



## BakaMandy

Maybe consider hard boiled egg yolk in the mean time? D: They say that just mashing it up and sprinkling a little bit in the tank twice a day is good. Fry apparently grow really quickly because it's so high in protein. Even the tiniest fry can eat a particle of yolk that is dissolved in the water.


----------



## Vikki81207

Hmmm never done that. I wonder if I should try it or not.


----------



## BakaMandy

Apparently that's what Thai breeders do o.o so I don't see why not. At least it can be an alternative till you can acquire some better foods.


----------



## Vikki81207

I don't get how that works. But I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## Vikki81207

So you boil the egg, get the yolk and make a paste? Then put it in the tank??


----------



## BakaMandy

Yup. Place a small piece of the yolk in a small container with water and then shaking the container vigorously. When you agitate the water the yolk should dissolve. If necessary, pass the mixture through a very clean cloth to sift out any remaining larger pieces of yolk (if the fry are too small to eat the large chunks). You can then pour the egg yolk solution directly into the tank. It will be eaten ravenously by most baby fish and it is normal for the egg yolk solution to remain suspended in the water for some time...

Or at least that's what I've read. But I wouldn't add too much, incase it starts to decay and decaying food will make the water very unclean...

Apparently this method can feed fry for months, you just can't keep the left overs for more than 7 days.


----------



## dramaqueen

I've heard that you can put the eggyolk mixture in a spray bottle and spray the stuff into the tank.


----------



## Vikki81207

I read that I can just mush it up between my fingers and add it to the water. Does that sound okay?? I'm boiling an egg right now.


----------



## crowntail lover

Yes. that will work... or you can pill the egg..then take the yolk and put in a baggie..then mash it up..and add water..then use a dropper to place it in the tank..Thats what I did...


----------



## Vikki81207

And it worked well?? That sounds like a good idea. How long did you keep the mixture before you trashed it? I have plenty eggs, & I don't want to feed the fry anything rotten.


----------



## BakaMandy

they say you can keep the mixture for up to 7 days.


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay. I think I'll do the baggie thing, so it's mixed and closed up as well.


----------



## Vikki81207

Do I make it pastey? Or watery?


----------



## crowntail lover

In between.. No chunks.. but not to watery


----------



## Vikki81207

Okay. Sounds good. Hopefully I can save the fry I have left. How often did you do water changes when feeding yolk?


----------



## crowntail lover

How old are the fry??


----------



## Vikki81207

2 weeks.


----------



## Vikki81207

correction, almost two weeks.


----------



## crowntail lover

Well.. I recommend feeding them walter worms.. or micro worms.. You should only feed yolk the first 4 days or so.. they need other protien..for growth


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I can't get microworms. I have no money. I hate being poor. I'm trying though. *sigh*


----------



## Vikki81207

I just have bbs and egg yolk for now.


----------



## crowntail lover

Have the shrimp eggs hatched??


----------



## BakaMandy

I've read that people used egg yolk for months though


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah that's all I've been feeding them, but just bbs is bad for them. So I'm gonna use some yolk too.


----------



## BakaMandy

hmmm does your LPS sell live foods in frozen cubes? Cause I know my petsmart has small packs of frozen foods like brine shrimp for like $10...

:S I was just reading that you can't feed them just egg yolk, and once they get older, they might not be able to see the egg yolk particles anymore >.<;; man that would have been good information to know when I read about it the first time...


----------



## andakin

yea. egg yolk is only good for the first day or two.

although not the healthiest diet, pure bbs should be fine (bettysplenden said so in an email). i plan on using it for the entire first month before moving on to new food. good luck with everything.


----------



## Vikki81207

What will you use after the first month??
I'm gonna use some egg every so often. They seem to like it. So maybe every other day or so, just to not use bbs so much.


----------



## Vikki81207

I can probably get some frozen stuff, just don't know if they'll eat it yet. so I'm going to feed bbs and some eggs randomly for the first month.


----------



## andakin

im sick of hatching bbs. to make life easier, im avoiding all live food. i will be starting them on finely crushed pellets as soon as possible.


----------



## Vikki81207

my bbs live for days. I set up the hatchery every other day so its not that bad


----------



## andakin

even though bbs can live for days, they have next to zero nutritional value after 8 or so hours. anyways, heres the email response i got from bettysplendens.com



> Hi Andy,
> 
> Thanks for the email, I'm glad someone got some use out of the articles .
> 
> I wouldn't worry unduly about only using newly hatched brine shrimp....some of the smallest may be lost in the first few days, but there is usually enough infusorians on hand to even keep the tiniest occupied until they can eat bbs, especially if you are using live plants in the tank. Seasoned sponge filters also attract infusorians, and there has been considerable evidence to suggest that the bubblenest itself attracts them.
> 
> Remember to use the newly hatched shrimp in the first 8 hours after they (the shrimp) have hatched. Their nutritional value plummets once they absorb their yolk sacs. When feeding them bbs, use a light source close by the fry tank. The bbs will be attracted to the light, and the fry will congregate there and feed. This makes cleanup very easy, since you only have to siphon one area instead of the whole tank.
> 
> Everything looks good, I'll bet you get some pretty CT babies . Good luck,
> Victoria


----------



## Vikki81207

Hmm okay


----------



## BakaMandy

@andakin: maybe try this Brine Shrimp Corral? xD I've read good things about it  it would make hatching them easier...


----------



## andakin

oh wow! thanks for the link. the hatchery looks very promising. i wonder how well it actually works. too bad my mind is set on avoiding live food at all cost. i will probably start the babies on Hikari pellets in a few days.

vikki: sorry for talking about my stuff in your thread.


----------



## Rohland

andakin said:


> oh wow! thanks for the link. the hatchery looks very promising. i wonder how well it actually works. too bad my mind is set on avoiding live food at all cost. i will probably start the babies on Hikari pellets in a few days.
> 
> vikki: sorry for talking about my stuff in your thread.


did you use the egg yolk method when they become free swimming?


----------



## andakin

yep. i used egg yolk for the first day with no luck. i havent tried again since then because my fish are too big for that now.


----------



## Rohland

what did you feed them for the first few days?
bbs?


----------



## Vikki81207

lol it's fine. And that bbs hatchery looks great. I'm bookmarking that so if I get the money I can get it.
So this is how I'm going to do it, because it seemed like the babies liked the yolk a bit.
I'm gonna feed them bbs in the morning and at night. Then feed a little yolk in the afternoon. Just to keep them a little plump. And soon, when I get the money I will start them on some frozen stuff.


----------



## andakin

sounds like a great plan! a mix in diet is probably healthier.

i wonder how big the fish need to be before they can handle the frozen goodies. what do you have planned in terms of frozen food? my pet store only carries brine shrimp and blood worms.


----------



## Vikki81207

I don't know yet what my local store has, I'll have to call up there. But I'll probably get them whatever frozen stuff I can, so they have a variety. So probably some shrimp, worms, crushed up pellets. I want as wide a variety as I can get. I'm probably only gonna use the yolk for another week or so, until it seems like they cant get at it anymore.


----------



## dramaqueen

Are they eating the eggyolk?


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah they are. I feel better knowing they'll munch on that too. I just have to clean the tank more. It's okay though, I'd rather have healthy babies.


----------



## iheartmyfishies

Wow. Just read the whole thread. My eyes hurt. *twitch* lol. I joined like what, yesterday? I am still just in the beginning stages of my Betta addiction. XD Bernard is my first. This is such an interesting story. Like a soap opera but for fish addicts. Sorry if I'm rambling. And good luck with the Pearlins!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol! Hope you enjoyed your self, besides the twitching. lol. And welcome to the betta addiction!! haha


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm glad they are eating it. I bet they are really starting to grow.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah. It's so much easier to see them now. I don't have to squint lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Are they pretty active?


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah looks like the few left will make it. =D lets just hope they do!!


----------



## puppyrjjkm

Are the frozen cubes you are talking about like brine shrimp? I've got a bunch of that in the freezer...


----------



## Vikki81207

I don't know. I think so. I gotta see what frozen foods my lfs has.


----------



## iheartmyfishies

Can't wait to see them when they get their color!!! It's like watching photos develop in a dark room. Slow and nail-biting, but magical.


----------



## dramaqueen

iheartmyfishies said:


> Can't wait to see them when they get their color!!! It's like watching photos develop in a dark room. Slow and nail-biting, but magical.


lol! Agreed!


----------



## Vikki81207

yep! lol


----------



## andakin

im so jealous your fish will eat boiled egg yolk. you should really consider powered food! both the powdered food and egg yolk are similar in color and consistency. you should have no problems making the transition.

i bought Hikari First Bites yesterday but didnt have much luck feeding. im gonna reduce the brine shrimp to starve the fish so they will eat the powered stuff. next time i breed, it's gonna be powered stuff from the start.


----------



## Vikki81207

They won't eat powdered stuff. They're only interested in small moving things, they'll ingore the powdered stuff until they get older. I'm surprised they're eating the yolk. I dunno. I gotta get money before I feed other stuff. The yolk and bbs seem fine right now. I run two hatchery's. I start them at 5:30 am & pm so I can feed at 10:30 am & pm.


----------



## andakin

the powered stuff and egg yolk look identical (to me). maybe your fish will be able to tell the difference but its worth a try. hikari first bites is relatively cheap... less than $5 i think. you should definitely replace it for egg yolk.


----------



## Vikki81207

Hmm if I can get some money I can probably get my lfs to order some for me. The lady is super nice and if she can get it, she'll get it for me. Just need money first.


----------



## Vikki81207

Sorry I haven't been on much. Been busy lately. But the babies are doing good. I moved them to the floor, because eventually I'll be putting the stand for the 50 gallon in my room and I wanted to get them outta the way. There's maybe 10 of them. And they're getting big. I did take pictures a few hours ago but I haven't edited them yet. I'll post them tomorrow. Can't wait for you to see them.


----------



## dramaqueen

I can't wait!!!


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay here's the new pics. Yeah, there's alot. lol. Still, I can't get them unblurry. But they are much bigger, which is super exciting. Maybe next week I'll be able to get clear pictures of them, I hope so. And what's really cool is that when you look really close at the babies, you can see the ends of their tails, and see that they're puffing out at the ends. But you can't see it in the pictures. 































































































































Hope you find them just as cute & as interesting as I do!!


----------



## dramaqueen

They're so cute! I can see the tails. How old are they now? I've lost track. lol


----------



## Vikki81207

Today they are 2 weeks and a day. I took them yesterday when they were 2 weeks exactly. lol.


----------



## Vikki81207

Actually no, I got that wrong. *smacks forehead*
I took their first pictures on a saturday. I should be taking them every Thursday, darn. So they're actually 2 weeks and 3 days old. So now, pictures every Thursday! lol. I feel dumb.


----------



## andakin

hi vikki. taking pics of them will get easier as they get bigger. my camera is five years old so theres nothing special about it. heres how i do it:

i use 1600x1200 resolution (its the second smallest size on my camera)
have room light (better with natural sunlight) and hood light turned on. dont use flash
turn on macro setting (it may be called something else on different cameras. but its used to shoot close up objects)
i place the camera touching the tank and hold the shoot button for it to focus.

i forgot to note that i dont use the zoom function because it blurs it more.

im also curious how high is your water level right now?


----------



## Tqx

I picked up 6 bettas yesterday and been doing some research and reading your posts. Andakin i think it was you that wanted to do an all powder/pellet diet? 

http://www.atisonbetta.com/breeding1.asp
http://ibcbettas.org/eshop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=5

The breeder I bought them from said she uses microworms and Atison's Betta Starter. I will probably attempt spawning here in the next couple months. Good luck u two!


----------



## Vikki81207

andakin said:


> hi vikki. taking pics of them will get easier as they get bigger. my camera is five years old so theres nothing special about it. heres how i do it:
> 
> i use 1600x1200 resolution (its the second smallest size on my camera)
> have room light (better with natural sunlight) and hood light turned on. dont use flash
> turn on macro setting (it may be called something else on different cameras. but its used to shoot close up objects)
> i place the camera touching the tank and hold the shoot button for it to focus.
> 
> i forgot to note that i dont use the zoom function because it blurs it more.
> 
> im also curious how high is your water level right now?


Kay I'm deff gonna do some messing with my settings to get better pics. Thanks so much.
And I still have the water lvl about 1/2 way. So they have about 5 gallons right now. It says on bettatalk to start raising it after a month. What are your opinons? Thanks for helping. Nice to have someone else doing the exact same thing lol.


----------



## andakin

it is nice knowing there is someone at the same stage as me.

my water level is still quite low, just under 3 inches. i have been keeping it low because its easier for me to do 75% daily water change. now that the fry are bigger i think it's time to raise it to 5 or so inches.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I'm keeping it at half for another couple of weeks. I don't change water daily though. only a couple times a week right now. I think soon though I'll be doing them a little more often.


----------



## andakin

Tqx said:


> I picked up 6 bettas yesterday and been doing some research and reading your posts. Andakin i think it was you that wanted to do an all powder/pellet diet?
> 
> http://www.atisonbetta.com/breeding1.asp
> http://ibcbettas.org/eshop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=5
> 
> The breeder I bought them from said she uses microworms and Atison's Betta Starter. I will probably attempt spawning here in the next couple months. Good luck u two!


sorry i didnt notice your post til now. welcome to the forum! 

i have read that article before and thats why i wanted to try a non-live food diet. my current fry are spoiled brats and wont go near the powder stuff. i will try a pure non-live food diet from the start next time i breed.


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay I took some more pictures today, to try out Andakins tips and I got some good pics. Most like to hang out in the back of the tank though, so in some they look really small. But a couple were curious and I got some closeups. I'll post them tomorrow morning!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds great!!


----------



## Vikki81207

I should be posting them soon, I'm using the labtop right now and it doesn't have a slot for my SD card, gotta wait for my boyfriends nana to get off the actual computer, but I didn't forget! =D


----------



## Vikki81207

Okay maybe I didn't get as many good ones as I thought. My camera sucks big time. But here's a couple. 




































More Thursday or Friday!!


----------



## AlexXx

they are deff better! not as blurry!


----------



## dramaqueen

I wonder how long it will be before you'll be able to tell males from females.


----------



## Vikki81207

Hmm I think about the same time they get color. Maybe a month old, month and a half??


----------



## doggyhog

Cute cute cute!!!!!


----------



## Kim

Aww..you've done such a good job with them! I would LOVE to buy some from you but I think my water is too hard for crowntails  I wouldn't want your babies rays to curl.

I am soooo excited to see how they turn out though!


----------



## Vikki81207

Oh it's okay lol. There's only about 10 of them any ways, and I'm keeping two. And I have a friend in Ohio buying one. So that leaves about 7ish for me to sell. I think Mr. V is also gonna buy a pair.


----------



## MrVampire181

Well my parent's are buying me Pearlins, already told them that's what I wanted..that and a DSi but your catchin my drift 

Also I might get a lap top for Christmas so looks I'll be able to get on FishForum just about anywhere (not to mention the internet is on the DSi).


----------



## Vikki81207

lol yay. So you're deff getting a pair?? I can't wait to work on the line with you. We're gonna have some pretty little fishies.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm excited for you guys! When you become famous betta breeders, I can tell everyone I knew these guys from FishForum! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

lol!!


----------



## Kim

If there was a way that I could get like 2 babies from a spawn I'd definitely breed! Cassanova's built the biggest bubble nest ever since he got a new girlfriend (Peanut) and it's soooo tempting. I know I'd never be able to sell them though...plus the idea of sending my babies off in the mail scares me.

How do you guys manage to part with them?


----------



## AlexXx

Lawl @ dramaqueen <3


----------



## Vikki81207

I haven't had to yet lol. I'm sure it will be very hard for me.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm sure it will be hard to part with something that you helped to create.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I'm sure it will be too. *sigh* At least I'm keeping two.


----------



## dramaqueen

Whats your total count now?


----------



## Vikki81207

Still the same. Around 10. I'll count them on Thursday, when they're 3 weeks and get the official count. I'm being lazy right now lol.


----------



## Vikki81207

Update: Babies are doing good. I'm counting about 8. Which was close to 10 lol. But yeah, I've been crushing up some blood worms into like dust and sprinkling them in the tank, and the babies pick at them. So I think I'm going to do that more often, slowly though, for when I can ween them off of live food. & don't forget I'll be posting pics tomorrow night, well tonight since it's technically Thursday. =D


----------



## andakin

again, im really envious your babies will eat non-live food. how are the pics coming?


----------



## MrVampire181

LOL dramaqueen!! If we do become famous I'll be sure to mention you all in my speech for breeder of the year LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen

lol! That would be very nice of you!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol!
Well I took lots of pictures, but once again I can't get on the main computer until tomorrow. But they will be up then!!

I know this is off subject, but I'm very happy about it.
Well we've had mice in our house. Actually, we thought just one. And it was killed. Well recently we've found little bitty babies running around. And guess what? I caught one!! It's so freaking cute!! I'm pretty sure he's safe to keep because he's so tiny and harmless. He's a jumper though. So now I have a pet mouse named Fievel. He's the cutest thing ever. =D


----------



## iheartmyfishies

Fievel like the Universal studios movie? So cute!!! X3 Mice are awesome.


----------



## andakin

omg! i would not go near one. when i lived in my old apartment, i found baby hairless mice sleeping, and it was NOT cute. youre better off buying a mouse from a pet store for $5 then risk diseased mice.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yep! Like "Fievel Goes West" lol


----------



## Vikki81207

andakin said:


> omg! i would not go near one. when i lived in my old apartment, i found baby hairless mice sleeping, and it was NOT cute. youre better off buying a mouse from a pet store for $5 then risk diseased mice.


 Ehh I think he's okay. I'm sure they were born in my house somewhere, and he can't be more than 3 weeks old. He's so tiny. I have health insurance, so if one day he does decide to bite and he is diseased or something, I can go to the ER and get a shot. lol. I really don't have the money to buy a mouse, maybe a few small things for him. I'm asking around on my freecycle group. He seems alright, I think I'll just go with my insticts. I love animals, so it's hard to keep away from them.


----------



## andakin

most people, like myself consider rodents as pests, not pets. i am actually afraid of touching a wild mouse. but ya, had you seen the new born, pink, hairless mice sleeping in my old apartment, you would have been jumping for joy. it was the single most disgusting thing i had to do when i threw them down the garbage chute.

well, best of luck to you. i hope you dont catch any disease from them.


----------



## dramaqueen

We had mice in our house a few years back and had a heck of a time getting rid of them. Years ago when I lived in Colorado, my Dad found a nest of babies at work and he brought them home. He was a big animal lover and my Mom about freaked out! lol They were so tiny though and they all died.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I'm getting a little worried because he is so small and shaking. But i think he's just scared. & keeping him in a pickle jar isn't helping I don't think. I'm trying to get something bigger to keep hiim in.


----------



## AngelicScars

That doesn't sound like an ideal temp home. Do you have a Tupperware container as a temp at least? Also, it needs warmth. You can use a heating pad on the low setting and keep and eye on it. Or another idea is getting bottles (soda, water) and filling it with hot water and wrapping it in towels/blankets and have it snuggle against that. 

I agree though, I wouldn't have kept it, any diseases can be passed down from the parents. At the minimum, you can have it checked over by a vet.


----------



## Vikki81207

True I live close to a vet and if anything happens to them or looks suspicious I will run them up there. And yes, I'm saying them, because I have 3 now. I don't have to touch them or anything, but I want to keep them because I can't get rid of animals. They're just too cute. & I moved them into a fish tank for now.


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay here are they're 3 week old pictures. Hope you like the pics, they're not entirely clear but you can see them now. I'm not circling them anymore, they're pretty obvious lol.


----------



## andakin

ooh nice pictures. are all of your fry the same general color? i cant really tell.


----------



## AlexXx

so tiny! very nice pics! i wanna see the lil rat!


----------



## iheartmyfishies

So tiny!!! They're cute little critters.


----------



## dramaqueen

They look kind of pinkish. I guess from eating brine shrimp.


----------



## doggyhog

They're SO cute!!! It must be hard taking pictures of moving little specs!

My dad founds some baby mice awhile ago. They were in his drawer where he kept his hammers.  We have cats, so we were hoping for the best!!!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol well one of the baby mice died, he refused to eat when I put him with the other two, and isolated himself. But the other two are doing well. Here they are. If they don't make it either, I'm gonna get some mice from a store..what can I say? I love rodents. lol.




























Back to the baby fishies, some are darker than the others. I have a few that are blackish looking, and a couple whitish ones. Wonder if that means what their coloring will be.


----------



## doggyhog

They are So cute. I love mice, but my mom won't let me get any.  
Do you have any small boxes? Boxes make great hidey caves with some tissue in them.


----------



## dramaqueen

The baby mice are cute!


----------



## Vikki81207

I know. If they make it, I'm going to see if I can get them vaccinated for rabies and stuff so I can keep them. But I don't know if they'll make it. They're very small.


----------



## Vikki81207

doggyhog said:


> They are So cute. I love mice, but my mom won't let me get any.
> Do you have any small boxes? Boxes make great hidey caves with some tissue in them.


Right now there are napkins on the bottom, then about 3 toilet paper rolls on those, then more napkins on top. I also have a warm water bottle in there for them. I don't know if I can keep them, but I can at least take care of them before I let them go.


----------



## iheartmyfishies

So kawaii...... *o* Mice are so cute!!! Maybe the darker ones will have Merlin's coloring. That would be so cool!


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah that's what I was thinking. I can't wait for their colors to start showing. It's taking forever lol.


----------



## MrVampire181

How should I pass the time till November 3rd?


----------



## dramaqueen

What is November 3rd?


----------



## Vikki81207

Actually, I don't know if I'll be able to sell them then. I don't think I'll be able to tell males from females till 3 months.


----------



## iheartmyfishies

I just found this chart. Very helpful.

http://www.waynesthisandthat.com/bettagrowth.html


----------



## Kim

Your pics are coming out much better and the babies look awesome!! I can't wait to see what colors they turn out lol the waiting is killing me!

I think it was good of you to save the baby mice. I don't personally keep rodents as pets, but I don't ever classify anything as a "pest" and disregard it as an animal. I know in some areas they have local horses called Brumbys and the condition of those poor creatures is terrible....not to mention that people shoot them all the time because they are considered "pests." We normally release any mice that wander into our house far away, and I've actually saved one from being drowed in a large bottle. Unfortunately we sometimes get mice in our hay shed, but I actually thought it was kinda cute when I saw 3 little babies clinging to the mother as she ran away from me.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah they're just so tiny I couldn't let them go outside. Like I said before, if anything I'll keep them till they're old enough to be on they're own. I don't even know if there is a shot to get rid of rabies or whatever. I'm very careful not to touch them too much, and if I do to wash my hands right away.


----------



## MrVampire181

How are the fry doin? And the baby mice?


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, we want updates! lol


----------



## MrVampire181

lol!!


----------



## Vikki81207

Lol well the fry are doing amazing. My official count is 8. So I'm keeping 2, Mr. V gets 2, my friend in Ohio gets one, which leaves 3 more for me to sell. Shouldn't be too hard lol. But I can't believe how big they're getting. It's like they're growing by the second to me lol. There's one really fat, big one. It's like a piggy and bigger than the others, so cute. It's dark too, so I think it's gonna be like it's daddy in color and eating habits lol. 
I've been crushing up blood worms into like a dust and sprinkling it in the tank and they munch that a little too. I dont' know if I've said that before or not, haha. I still gotta check up on frozen foods, because I think I can start feeding that to them soon, they're almost 4 weeks old!!
& the mice are doing well too. The two are being named Fievel and Mickey. lol. They're just the cutest things ever. I can't wait to see if they make it or not. & I might be getting not one, but two jobs which will be able to help me get the mice vaccinated and also get everything for my 50 gallon. So lets hope I get at least one of these jobs so that I can save the mice and get stuff set up. I really don't want to give the mice up. I'm hoping they don't have rabies, but if they do, I'm deff going to have them get the rabies shot or whatever they're called then hopefully they'll be okay.
Whew, that was alot lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Make sure the big fry doesn't munch the little ones. I'm glad the mice are doing well. What are you feeding them?


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I've been keeping count of the fry everyday. So far, none munched lol.
I'm feeding the mice, crackers, oatmeal, sunflower seeds, and stuff from like trail mix. They love it. But they're terrified of me. I'm trying to get them used to me.


----------



## dramaqueen

Awww, poor things. They'll get used to you once they learn that you are the one who feeds them.


----------



## iheartmyfishies

I think that's the mindset of most animals. lol


----------



## Vikki81207

lol yep, they're like "oh you feed me, I like you" lol


----------



## iheartmyfishies

At least that's how cats see it! Well my cat.


----------



## Vikki81207

Hey I've got a question:
It's starting to get cold in my house, like 65 degrees cold and the babys tank is taking in on that and their water is 68!!! Well I was wondering if I would be able to put the tip of the heater that I got with that 50 gallon into their water to keep it warm or if the heater has to be completely submersed. I just need a way to keep their water warm.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think the heater will have to be completely submerged.


----------



## andakin

i believe most heaters need to be submersed to a minimum water level otherwise it will crack. you could always place your heater diagonally and turn it to low if theres a temperature setting.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah theres a setting. Its about time for me to start raising their water levels anyways, since theyre about 4 weeks old. So I think when I clean their tank today, I'm going to fill up the tank and put the heater in there and put it at 68 degrees, that should keep it about 80ish I hope. Hows that sound??


----------



## AngelicScars

definitely needs to be completely underwater. I would do something to warm the water though, if not that then get a mini heater.


----------



## andakin

68 degrees may be too low. i would crank it as high as 80 even.


----------



## Vikki81207

Well the heater is made for like 40 gallons or something, so I figured keeping it at that setting would be good for a 10 gallon.


----------



## k stiles

When do you think they will start looking like pearl, or merlin:question:


----------



## Vikki81207

Another 4 weeks or so. I know, the wait is killer. I've noticed though that a few are dark and the others are white. So I think that is showing that they will be like which parent. I just want to know their color patterns and stuff.


----------



## k stiles

I am thinking of breeding my betta Lync( he is in my avitar ) anyway is there any way to keep the babies warm cause out here in wisconsin it is so cold in winter (i was thinking of doing it over Christmas vacation), and what do you suggest on cross breeding???

BY the way thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Vikki81207

Uhm well I suggest buying a heater lol. They make aquarium heaters, bettas are supposed to have them anyways. But I live in GA and haven't needed any yet. Cross breeding depends I guess. I'm not that great with genetics. I know veiltails and crowntails usually make combtails. I don't know of any others though. 
& No problem. =D


----------



## dramaqueen

A heater will definitely be needed and I think it's a good idea to do it over Christmas break so you'll be home to keep an eye on them. And that gives you time to research until your brain hurts, as MrVampire likes to say. lol If you haven't already done so.


----------



## biokid101

how many fry do u have? how old are they?how are they doing?


----------



## Vikki81207

I've got 8 fry that will be 4 weeks on Thursday. =D These guys are doing great. I can't wait to breed again.

Anywho, I fixed up their tank, actually switched them to a bigger one, only a little over 10 gallons. I got the heater in there and I'm keeping an eye on it since it's 300 watts. I have it set on 68 degrees since its the lowest it goes. I'll be slowly adding more water, they'll probably have a full tank by the end of the weekend...

Oh! I have to share my excitement!! I'm going to see Metallica on Sunday! OMG!! I'm so happy. I know it's got nothing to do with fish, but I just found out today that I'm going.

But here's some new pics. I'll have more Thursday for their 4 week pics.















































































































Gosh they're getting so big!! =D


----------



## andakin

such improved photography skills! it must been the black paint on your old tank from taking good photos.


----------



## k stiles

very cute do you know what the Boy\girl ratio is yet & you are so lucky to be going to metalica they rock!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah the pictures did come out way better and they also have a brighter light. I think they enjoy having a bit more water.


----------



## Vikki81207

No, I won't know males from females for another few weeks. I haven't noticed any agression yet.
& yes, I know Metallica is amazing.


----------



## dramaqueen

They are so cute! They look like they are getting a little color.


----------



## iheartmyfishies

Yay for concerts! I love concerts. Just last week I saw Blink 182. I know, right!? It was amazing.

Wow the fry are getting bigger! Are you sure there are only 6 in there? It looks like more.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah seems like they're getting more every few days. I can def tell who will be white and who we be black like daddy. I think I have a few more blacker ones than whiter ones.


----------



## Vikki81207

Not 6, theres 8. lol. They all stay together, it's quite cute. I'm sure that will change in a couple weeks. But I've counted over and over hoping maybe I missed a couple, but the final count is 8.


----------



## iheartmyfishies

Oh. I knew that! lol Yeah it would be hard to count tiny little babies moving around so fast.


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm looking forward to the next set of pics. lol


----------



## Vikki81207

Actually I just took a few more. I'll save them for Thursday though. So there will be lots of pics Thursday lol.


----------



## iheartmyfishies

Can you see their fins yet?


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I can see them. But I can't get them well in the pictures yet because the fins are almost clearish.


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, the anticipation is going to kill me! lol


----------



## Kim

Ok, it's Thursday where are the pics lol !


----------



## Vikki81207

lol can't get on the actual computer yet. I will have them up tonight though!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

their so cute, but i thought you couldnt tell the sexes until they got older than a month or two

correct me if im wrong


----------



## dramaqueen

I think at about 2 months.


----------



## doggyhog

Wow!! Awesome pics!


----------



## Vikki81207

Well here are their 4 week old pics!!
I cropped as many as I could to make it easier to see them, since my camera sucks big time. BE WARNED, there are LOTS of 4 week old pics lol.

























































































































































































































































































































































Whew, that's alot. I think I have a video too. this should hold you over till then lol.


----------



## Vikki81207

Here's the video.

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/Fish/PIC-0624.jpg


----------



## doggyhog

Hmmm the video didn't work.


----------



## dramaqueen

Cool pics!! They're sooo cute!


----------



## Vikki81207

I'll try the video again...
http://s202.photobucket.com/albums/aa212/torimarie2009/?action=view&current=MOV-0017.flv


----------



## k stiles

Now the video worked the fry are getting so cute!!!!! You are right, they like to hang around in groups.


----------



## Vikki81207

Maybe I'll have friendly bettas. LOL


----------



## k stiles

Ha!


----------



## AngelicScars

The pics and video are awesome!


----------



## Vikki81207

Thanks!!


----------



## AlexXx

Vikki! thanks for the updates! So cute! the video is awesome.


----------



## Kim

The video & pics are great! It's cool to see how they act in real life because you usually only see pics  It's so cute how you can tell which ones will be light and which ones will be dark colored now!


----------



## andakin

i think she might have been able to tell from birth. as soon as theyre free swimming, i noticed dark and light ones right away.

awesome video btw. you gotta love the narration!


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice pics and video! They're so cute!!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol yeah I had to add narration. =D
And they're doing great!!
Right now I'm setting up the 50 gallon, I should be adding fishies next week. I got the stability stuff to help it cycle quickly. I'm going to have it all divided up to have all six adults in it, 3 on each side..then the middle will be left open for the babies. The center will end up being my "grow out tank" for all breeding I do. I'll post pics soon. I will be going to South Carolina this weekend. So I may have to get someone to feed the babies for me.


----------



## AngelicScars

Ohhh what part of SC?


----------



## Vikki81207

Simpsonville


----------



## ChristinaRoss

wow vikki81207, i live near simpsonville. i coulda got a baby from ya! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

lol.


----------



## AngelicScars

We both live near there of course.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

thats true angelicscars, i just didnt wanna announce that for ya


----------



## Vikki81207

Ha, I already knew. =D


----------



## ChristinaRoss

well next time u come thru town, bring babies!!!! lol


----------



## Vikki81207

lol!


----------



## andakin

any new pics for us tonight?


----------



## dramaqueen

Isn't today pic day? lol


----------



## Vikki81207

Yep yep. Tonight!!


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay here's this weeks photos. For some reason I couldn't get very many good ones, I'm sorry. =(
But there are some pics still. They're 5 week pics should be better, I'm going to use a different light and hope that works. My camera seems to be slowly losing it's life, lol. So I've resorted to using my cell phone for pics. Anywho, here's week 4 pics.










































































































































































































































Heres the few I got with my camera




























And here's some pics of the 50 gallon semi-setup in my room

Just set up









Fishies home for now, lol









All of them









Mice


















One cabinet









Other cabinet









Drawer with gravel vac and foods


----------



## doggyhog

NICE pics!! Your fry are getting so big! I'm so so jealous of the 50g tank....


----------



## dramaqueen

Great pics! They look like they are showing some color. One looked kind of dark and some look reddish.


----------



## 5green

omg love the 50 gal tank you are really organized =)


----------



## MrVampire181

Nice fishroom!! I tore mine down because my basement is way to cold so they're all in my bedroom.


----------



## Vikki81207

It's actually my bedroom! lol!!
Thanks guys! Things are going great. & yes DQ, some are blackish, some are pearly, and some are a dark black/reddish. They're doing great. I think these guys will make it. Some are smaller than the others. Two of the eight are really big while the other six are quite smaller. But I'm sure it's just because the other two are piggies. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I guess they're still too young to tell males from females, huh?


----------



## dr2b

Wow Vikki that is looking awesome!!


----------



## AngelicScars

Looks like you have a nice mixture of colors there. I bet they are going to be very pretty!


----------



## dramaqueen

I bet so too!


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah still can't tell males from females. But they seem to be getting so much bigger (I know they are but it's like every time I see them they're bigger). They're so cute to just sit and watch. I'm so loving the experience of this. Seeing them grow bigger and get coloring is great. And watching them interact. Sometimes they're so sweet to eachother and it's just adorable. I can't wait to breed again.


----------



## dramaqueen

Yeah, it's a pretty cool experience!


----------



## Vikki81207

Guys I'm worried about the babies. I'm in South Carolina right now, and I couldn't get anyone to feed them tonight. They won't die will they?? I fed them this morning, but they wont' get fed tonight, and I don't think I'll be making it home till about 3ish tomorrow afternoon. I feel horrible. But I had to go because it's a wedding. Ugh.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't know much about that kind of stuff but I would think that they are old enough now that it won't hurt them if one meal is skipped.


----------



## Vikki81207

Okay good. I hope so too. I hope my little guys can make it. I only have 8 and I don't want to lose any of them. I know AS SOON as I get home I'm feeding them.


----------



## dramaqueen

If it was the first few weeks, I'd be a little more concerned but I think they're old enough. What are you feeding them now?


----------



## Vikki81207

Still brine shrimp until I can get out to Petsmart/Petco this week and get some frozen stuff. Then I'll feed them a little of both for a few days, then just frozen. Then in a couple weeks I'll crush up pellets for them until I can get the baby pellets to feed them.


----------



## 5green

i cant wait till the next pict they are really cute


----------



## Vikki81207

Just wanted to say that the fry are fine, their bellys were empty, but all 8 lived. Makes me much more enthusiastic about trips. I was so excited about the wedding, but so worried about the babies lol. But yeah they're fine. Doing really great.

I also wanted to update that I added that colorful cave thing to their tank for another hiding spot, since I'm not sure how soon the 50 gallon will be up and running, and I added an aerator to keep the water moving since I have no filter. They love the aerator and play in the current, too cute. Don't forget, pics tomorrow lol. I can't believe they're going to be 5 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## dramaqueen

Awww, I bet they're so cute playing in the current. Can't wait for pics!!


----------



## Vikki81207

Well pics will have to be put off until tomorrow morning. Both the batteries in my camera and phone are dead. But I will have lots of pics tomorrow morning.


----------



## k stiles

great! can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Vikki81207

Okay picture time!! I got as many as I could with my camera and phone. Theres quite a few lol. But we all know I love pictures. I wish I knew a friend who had a better camera than me so I could get better pictures. But these will do.


































































































































































































































































































































































































Sorry the tank is so dirty, today is a cleaning tank day and I haven't done it yet. Doing it soon.


----------



## andakin

theyre looking good. have you changed their diet yet?


----------



## doggyhog

Wow!!! They are SO big! It's cool to see who is light and who is dark now!


----------



## ChloesMom

yea, they are getting so big!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ice

I've been sick all day so I've just been reading the betta soaps in bed, lol. These breeding stories are so interesting! I don't have the space, time, money, or knowledge to breed bettas right now so I'm living vicariously through your stories


----------



## dramaqueen

They're sooo cute!!


----------



## Vikki81207

lol thanks guys!!
I'm glad my thread gave you something to do, haha.
Yeah Andakin, this is what I do for food now.
I take pellets and crush them up, then put in blood worms and crush it all together and sprinkle it in there. I have no way to get out to the pet store to get frozen foods, but the babies are getting used to the powder. I still put bbs in there every once in a while, but it's the powdered stuff now.


----------



## biokid101

omg they are so big and there are some small ones in there lol.


----------



## Vikki81207

Okay today I picked up some frozen brine shrimp and some frozen cyclops. They didn't have any daphnia, so I picked those two. Hope things go well with the frozen food.


----------



## andakin

full size brineshrimp are really big. are your fry big enough to handle them yet? let us know how things work out.

the only cyclops i know are one eyed monsters but what are frozen cyclops?


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah I have to grate the brine shrimp for them. But they love the cyclops. It's this stuff

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=16847

The fry LOVE it. So I guess it's going alright.


----------



## andakin

i was nervous at first when i heard you were feeding them plankton cuz i know whales eat plankton. but after research, i found it its fine for bettas too.

and wow, this thread has over 10k views. grats!


----------



## Kim

Oh they are looking GREAT!! It is so fun to see them grow  I was wondering what your maintenance schedule is like to keep the water in good quality. Is the tank cycled or not? I'm just a little confused because I know that you're not doing 100% changes obviously, but you also don't have a filter....


----------



## Vikki81207

andakin said:


> i was nervous at first when i heard you were feeding them plankton cuz i know whales eat plankton. but after research, i found it its fine for bettas too.
> 
> and wow, this thread has over 10k views. grats!


Yeah the lady said it was alright for bettas. She has quite a few of her own and has done a bit of breeding herself, and the fry LOVE it. They all gulp it down like crazy. 

& thanks!


----------



## Vikki81207

Kim said:


> Oh they are looking GREAT!! It is so fun to see them grow  I was wondering what your maintenance schedule is like to keep the water in good quality. Is the tank cycled or not? I'm just a little confused because I know that you're not doing 100% changes obviously, but you also don't have a filter....


No it's not cycled, I guess I'm just lucky. When I get the extra money, I do plan on getting both a heater and filter for the breeding tank, hopefully before I breed the next batch. 
When it comes to cleaning, I'm cleaning out their water at least twice a week. I do it when I get bored, so they always have clean water. I make sure it's been aged and has conditioner.


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay here are week 6 pictures! I hooked a second light up to give me more lighting and got some good pics. I think I'll be using two lights for pictures from now on. I am just now starting to see signs of aggression, so soon I will be getting some canning jars or cups and set up like andakin. But for right now they are doing great together since there are only 8 of them and they have the whole 10 gallon to themselves. Also, they are starting to get coloring. One of the larger dark ones is getting the red closer to the body then black at the end like Merlin. The lighter ones are just white so far. But some of the smaller dark ones are actually starting to turn black. It's very exciting. Hopefully next week they will have even more color.
And now about 40 week 6 pictures lol.




























This one likes attention, it was always looking at me.









One that is turning black.









That's the larger white one in there.









One of the bigger dark ones. I think this is the one getting the red and black like Merlin.









Smaller white one.


















Small black one again.









Resting.









See?? Kept looking at me. lol

















































































Both small and large white one.









Again








































































Another black one









Good pic













































The large white one loves the new plants




































Another good close up











If my hypothesis is correct then the smaller ones are females while the larger are males. IF this is true, I will have 2 dark males and one light male which totals 3 males, and 4 dark females and one light female which totals 5 females. Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## andakin

pictures are looking great. that dark one is getting big.
i think you lost track somewhere. i believe you are on week 7.


----------



## Vikki81207

Oh wow, how the heck did I freaking do that??
Okay these are week 7 pictures. *smacks forehead* Damn. 
Sorry guys.


----------



## doggyhog

They are so big!!!!!!! I love how there are different colors.  Can't wait for next week's pics!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

doggyhog said:


> Can't wait for next week's pics!!!!!!


Me, either!!


----------



## ChloesMom

wow the one dark one is getting big........... well they all are, ah just like watching a kid grow up, its happens so fast


----------



## Vikki81207

Yes very fast. lol obviously pretty fast to me if I thought they were all 6 weeks today. Gah, I'm so stupid.


----------



## dramaqueen

No, you're not stupid. lol Time just got away from you. lol Some people can't remember how old their kids are. lol


----------



## k stiles

HA!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

lol! My mom can't remember how old I am. She treats me like a 5 year old, sometimes! lol


----------



## CodeRed

Getting so big :3 I love watching them grow up.


----------



## Vikki81207

lol DQ!! yeah I guess time does go by really fast. 
I love watching them grow to. I feel so accomplished with these 8 doing great.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think you should keep the one who keeps looking at you. lol


----------



## Vikki81207

lol he does look at me alot (think its a he)
Whenever I come to the tank he swims up like "hey look at me!" lol.


----------



## dramaqueen

Aww, he sounds so cute!!


----------



## Kim

Wow, it's sooooo exciting that they're getting color now! This thread is great, I love seeing them grow, and it feels like I'm living the experience through you


----------



## Vikki81207

Bad news guys. One of the baby's died. Looks like a darker female. Looks like she was attacked/picked on. So I took out the larger ones I think are males and kept the smaller ones in there until I can get to the store to get some jars/cups to keep them in. RIP little one.


----------



## MrVampire181

Vikki81207 said:


> Bad news guys. One of the baby's died. Looks like a darker female. Looks like she was attacked/picked on. So I took out the larger ones I think are males and kept the smaller ones in there until I can get to the store to get some jars/cups to keep them in. RIP little one.


 I'm sorry :/


----------



## dramaqueen

I'm so sorry about your baby! It's probably about time to jar them anyway.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yeah they are jarred now. I went to the store a bit ago and got the other 7 jarred up. I'll post pics of the set up soon.


----------



## dramaqueen

Are they still eating "baby" food?


----------



## Vikki81207

Right now I'm just keeping them on the cyclops and brine shrimp that's cut up. It's still frozen food. Not sure when to switch them up yet.


----------



## AlexXx

RIP little guy!


----------



## dramaqueen

Now you can observe each one individually and see how their personalities develop.


----------



## Vikki81207

Yep. The large white one attacks his reflection. Quite cute.


----------



## Vikki81207

Kay here's a few pics of their new setup.


----------



## dramaqueen

Nice set up you have there!


----------



## Vikki81207

Yep I can see them all. I love it.


----------



## dramaqueen

Have they all colored up yet?


----------



## Vikki81207

Not too much color. The white ones so far are just white. The large dark ones are starting to get red in their fins like Merlin. The smaller ones are taking forever to color up.


----------



## AlexXx

Be patient! im sure they will all be amazing!


----------



## dramaqueen

Can you take pics of them individually?


----------



## k stiles

I wonder if the white ones will be marble like pearl?


----------



## MrVampire181

Do they have CT fins?


----------



## Kim

Sorry about the one that died  The others are sure to be great though! I bet it's real cute to see their little personalities developing. How big are your jars? Just wondering because I'm trying to refine my (maybe) future breeding setup


----------



## Vikki81207

k stiles said:


> I wonder if the white ones will be marble like pearl?


I'm not sure. Right now they are just pearly white. No other colors.


----------



## Vikki81207

MrVampire181 said:


> Do they have CT fins?


Yep the boys fins are crowning now, but the females are so tiny I'm sure it will take a bit longer. But yep, they've got the CT fins. =D


----------



## Vikki81207

Kim said:


> Sorry about the one that died  The others are sure to be great though! I bet it's real cute to see their little personalities developing. How big are your jars? Just wondering because I'm trying to refine my (maybe) future breeding setup


Right now they are in quart jars, so 32 oz. I wanted to get 1/2 gallon jars, but they only came in sets of 6 and I needed 7 lol. But it seems like enough room for now.


----------



## dramaqueen

So you can tell males from females now?


----------



## biokid101

hey vikki my male biult a bubblenest a BIG ONE i put my female in but she ignores him or runs away.im still happy though.he is calm not like my other male.im going to leave them together all night.i put my other female next to the tank they are in and i want to see if she gets jeleous.it seems like its working my female is paying more attention to him now and goes under the nest more often.


----------



## bettalover2033

*Breeding Pearl and Merlin*

Im glad you are doing great!



biokid101 said:


> hey vikki my male biult a bubblenest a BIG ONE i put my female in but she ignores him or runs away.im still happy though.he is calm not like my other male.im going to leave them together all night.i put my other female next to the tank they are in and i want to see if she gets jeleous.it seems like its working my female is paying more attention to him now and goes under the nest more often.


It takes at least 3-4 days of the pair being in the tank together and being able to have contact for them to spawn so this sounds very normal!

But take the other female out because she is a distraction and is not making the other female jelous its stressing her out.

So please take the female that isnt being bred out she is an unnecessary fish in that breeding process.



Vikki81207 said:


> Yep the boys fins are crowning now, but the females are so tiny I'm sure it will take a bit longer. But yep, they've got the CT fins. =D


Yay!! picture time!! :lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

This thread is almost a year old. Sadly, Vikki lost all her fry due to a heater malfunction.


----------



## bettalover2033

dramaqueen said:


> This thread is almost a year old. Sadly, Vikki lost all her fry due to a heater malfunction.


Oh wow! I guess the jokes on me lol!


----------

